# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  σχεδιο λαμπατου ενισχυτη & αποριες

## dinos.liaskos

καλημερα σας και χρονια πολλα! ετοιμαζομαι να φτιαξω ενα λαμπατο  ενισχυτη αλλα οπως λενε και τα καλα μαστορια 2 φορες μετρα και μια κοψε!
πηρα  το θαρος να ζητησω την βοηθεια των ποιο εμπειρων πανω σ αυτο το κοματι!  θελω λοιπον να φτιαξω το παρακατω σχεδιακι με 2 ecc83 & 2 el34 στην  εξοδο! οι αποριες που εχω πανω στο σχεδιο μπορει να σας φανουν  καπως...αλλα ειναι ειναι η πρωτη φορα που ασχολουμε με λυχνιες
οσον  αφορα στο κοματι audio οποτε ειπα να ρωτησω! στο συγκεκριμενο σχεδιο οι  αντιστασεις ποσα watt ειναι....οι πυκνωτες σε ποσα volt και το κυριοτερο  ο μετασχηματιστης τασεως ποσα αμπερ στα νηματα για να τροφοδοτησει 4  λυχνιες ποσα ma η υψηλη ταση και φυσικα αν οι διαμορφωτες εξοδου εχουν  καποια ιδιαιτερα χαρακτηριστικα οταν κανεις την παραγγελια που πρεπει να  ξερει ο κατασκευαστης. επισεις θα προσεξετε μετα την  ανορθωση ακριβως μπροστα απ τις διοδους παρεμβαλεται ενα τσοκ και επειτα  μοιραζει την ταση στις λυχνιες!
αυτο πρεπει να μπει η μπορει και να  αφαιρεθει? αυτα με απασχολουν σε πρωτη φαση μεχρι να καταλαβω την φυση  των υλικων οσον αφορα στις ανοχες τους ταση watt σε τετοιες εφαρμογες! κτλπ!
χαιρετω ολα τα μελη της κοινοτητας και ευχαριστω για την φιλοξενια!el 34 okk.jpg

----------


## p.gabr

κωσταντινε συμβουλέψου και αυτο το σχέδιο σχετικά με τις τιμές τάσης  των πυκνωτων
εσυ με 2χ300v θα έχεις ανορθωμένα περί τα 400 βολτ για την τιμή του ρεύματος την αναφέρει το σχέδιό που σου βάζω 
για τα 6.3  θα χρειαστείς 5Α  (τρία τραβάνε μονο οι el 34  +600ma oi ecc83)
οι αντιστάσεις εκτός των σημειωμένων οι υπόλοιπές τουλάχιστον 1W
To τσοκ 7H 250ma




http://diyaudioprojects.com/Schemati...-Schematic.htm
Jean-Hiraga-12AX7-SE-KT88-Tube-Amp-Schematic.png

----------


## dinos.liaskos

καλησπερα...σας! το τσοκ πρεπει να μπει οπως και δηποτε? εχω δει διαφορα σχεδια μελων που δεν εχουν σε σειρα τσοκ!
και τελος οι διαμορφωτες ποσα watt κατα εκτιμηση πρεπει να ειναι..... και με τι χαρακτηριστικα  για να παρουμε παντα μια εξοδο 8ohm?

----------


## p.gabr

Ναι το τσοκ είναι σχεδόν υποχρεωτικό σε SE ενισχυτές   θα έχει λίγο  βόμβο αν δεν βάλεις .
Για τον ΜΤ ξέρει ο γιατρας 20 βαττ ειναι οκ

----------


## aris285

Κωσταντινε ατσι οπως το βλεπω το σχεδιο σου μαλον θα γινουν λαμπαδα οι el34 μολις τον αναψεις.
επίσης χρειαζεται τουλαχιστον 450ν πυκνωτες που ειναι λιγο δυσκολο να βρεις και μαλιστα σε προσιτη τιμη.
θα ελεγα να κατεβασεις την ταση περιπου 300-350dc και οι αντιστασεις καθοδων στις el34 να γινουν 470ω για να παιξει.

Παναγιωτη αντι για το τσοκ αν φτιαξει ενα CRC φιλτρο θα κανει δουλεια ετσι δεν ειναι?

----------


## p.gabr

Άρη δεν θα έχει πρόβλημα , ή καθαρή τάση που θα φτάσει θα είναι λιγότερα από 400βολτ εκεί το ρεύμα ηρεμίας το δίνουν περίπου στα 100 ma πόλωση γύρω στα 37-40 βολτ 

Το πηνίο ναι είναι ένα έξοδο , αλλά σωστό είναι να μπει,   τωρα εάν θέλει να φάει 20 βολτ πάνω σε αντίσταση γίνεται. 
Στο push pull δεν είναι απαραίτητο γιατί ο βομβος εξουδετερωνεται απο τα αντίστροφα τύλιγματα του μτ εξοδου.

----------


## aris285

Παναγιωτη η EL34 εχει max 25W anode dessipation. Aρα αν πουμε οτι  εχει 400ν στην ανοδο μείον 40ν η πολωση μας κανει 360ν Χ 100 mA = 36W αρα λαμπαδα  :Biggrin:

----------

dinos.liaskos (14-01-18)

----------


## p.gabr

Πολύ σωστό Άρη και εγώ το είχα δει,  αλλά  το λινκ που εβαλα είναι ΣΟΒΑΡΌ και προτεινόμενο σχέδιο.  
Αν υπολογίσουμε το ρεύμα ανόδου μέσω της πτώσης τάσης από την αντίσταση καθόδου κάνουμε ένα λάθος για μέσα σε αυτό είναι και το ρεύμα του σκριν το οποίο είναι 15 ma 
Πάμε δηλαδή στα όρια την λυχνία ίσως λίγο κόκκινη όταν το volume είναι στο μηδέν .Αν τώρα παιζει και αποδιδει λιγα βατακια στο μεγαφωνο ξεκουραζεται.

Εγώ πάντως θα προτιμούσα όπως και εσύ λες λίγο πιο χαμηλά. 

Χαιρετισμούς Άρη καιρό είχαμε να τα πούμε.

Edit

Τώρα που το ξανακοίταξα το σχέδιο έχει την KT-88 ( δεν το ειχα προσεξει καλα) που είναι πιο βαρβατη  έχεις δίκιο Άρη .

----------

dinos.liaskos (14-01-18)

----------


## dinos.liaskos

τελικα το σχεδιο εχει μερικα κενα...αλλα βελτιωνεται με χαμηλοτερη ταση! το ζητουμενο ειναι να δουλευει
σωστα και οχι στα ορια του ο ενισχυτης οποτε αν δεν βλεπετε κατι αλλο λαθος σε αυτο να ριξω την ταση 50v 30v ?
και κατι ακομη....η μεσαια ληψη του μετασχηματιστη υψηλης ειναι η γη? αν δεν εχουμε μεσαια ληψη τι συνεπάγεται
αυτο..? δεν θα δουλευει σωστα...? καθολου..? 

περνωντας απο τα σχεδια rf σε audio βλεπω μεγαλες διαφορες και
φυσικα ειχα να δω σχεδιο πανω απο 30 χρονια...! τωρα τα εψαξα τα βρηκα και αρχισα να τα μελετω να τα θυμηθω
γιατι ημουν απων πολλα χρονια! σιγα σιγα θα βρω παλι το δρομο μου σε αλλο κοματι πλεον...χωρις λαθη ποτε δεν μαθαινεις!el 34 okkkK.jpg

----------


## aris285

> τελικα το σχεδιο εχει μερικα κενα...αλλα βελτιωνεται με χαμηλοτερη ταση! το ζητουμενο ειναι να δουλευει
> σωστα και οχι στα ορια του ο ενισχυτης οποτε αν δεν βλεπετε κατι αλλο λαθος σε αυτο να ριξω την ταση 50v 30v ?
> και κατι ακομη....η μεσαια ληψη του μετασχηματιστη υψηλης ειναι η γη? αν δεν εχουμε μεσαια ληψη τι συνεπάγεται
> αυτο..? δεν θα δουλευει σωστα...? καθολου..? 
> 
> περνωντας απο τα σχεδια rf σε audio βλεπω μεγαλες διαφορες και
> φυσικα ειχα να δω σχεδιο πανω απο 30 χρονια...! τωρα τα εψαξα τα βρηκα και αρχισα να τα μελετω να τα θυμηθω
> γιατι ημουν απων πολλα χρονια! σιγα σιγα θα βρω παλι το δρομο μου σε αλλο κοματι πλεον...χωρις λαθη ποτε δεν μαθαινεις!el 34 okkkK.jpg



Η μεσαια ληψη ειναι μαλον ενα καταλιπο απο τις ανορθωτριες λυχνιες που λειτουργουσαν σαν 2 διοδοι αρα χρειαζοταν μεσαια ληψη στον μετασχηματιστη. Ουσιαστικα δεν εχει καμια διαφορα με το να βαλεις full bridge ανόρθωση. Οκ τωρα το σχεδιο φενεται καλο αλλα δεν εχει αναδραση οκ δεν εγινε και τιποτα.Κι κατι αλλο εχει το σχεδιο 100Ω αντισταση μετα τισ διοδους και στο καπακι πηνειο τσοκ. Υπερβολη το βλεπω μπωρεις να βαλεις την αντισταση 100Ω στην θεση του τσοκ και να κανεις τους πυκνωτες πριν και μετα απο 50μF σε 100μF.

----------


## aris285

Τώρα θα πείτε όλοι ότι κάνω διαφήμιση στον εαυτό μου άλλα ορίστε ένα λαμπατο μηχανάκι που δουλεύει γαμάτα.

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=67466

----------


## dinos.liaskos

καλησπερα αρη.....εγω δεν θα το ελεγα διαφήμιση γιατι το μηχανακι σου ειναι απλα υπεροχο και το σχεδιο του το μελετω
μερες τωρα για να καταλαβω τις διαφορες ! αρα μαλον για φροντηστηριο θα το εθετα!
 η ταση που αναγραφω στο σχεδιο εκ νεου......
ειναι βασισμενο απο το δικο σου σχεδιο και μιας που η κουβεντα ηρθε εδω θα ρωτησω......εσυ εχεις οδηγηση την ecc81....
το ιδιο σημα στελνει με την ecc83 στο πλεγμα της el34 ? εχουν δλδ οι λυχνιες σχετικα ιδια χαρακτηριστικα?
επισης προσεξα πως πως δεν εχεις τσοκ στο τροφοδοτικο και απλα....
μετα την ανορθωση αναμεσα στους πυκνωτες παρεμβαλεις μια αντισταση 47Ω στα 5 w ...για χρεη τσοκ φανταζομαι!!!
επισης μου αρεσε πολυ γιατι δεν δουλευεις πανω σε πλακετα (εκτος του τροφοδοτικου) ετσι εχω μαθει και γω χωρις!!
ετσι λοιπον το θεμα δεν ειναι απλα να φτιαξω ενα λαμπατο...υπαρχουν και ετοιμα κιτ...το θεμα να το φτιαξω...να το κατανοησω
και οταν δουλευει να το καμαρωνω σαν παιδι μου...οπως ολοι φανταζομαι εχετε νιοσει αυτο το συναισθημα ακουγωντας
φτιαγμενο κατι απ τα χερακια σας! αυτο υσχυει φυσικα για καθε κατασκευη που υλοποιει ο καθενας με κοπο και ψαξιμο!
το σχεδιο σου ειναι πολυ καλο απλα ανεβασα το συγκεκριμενο γιατι ειχε τα χαρακτηριστικα που ηθελα!

----------


## aris285

Κωσταντινε άμα θες να φτιάξεις το δικό μου με ecc83 δεν χρειάζεται να βάλεις το 2ο στάδιο προενισχυτής γιατί η ecc83 έχει μεγαλύτερη ενίσχυση από την ecc81 άρα θα γλυτώσεις μια λαμπίτσα.

 Να πω ότι η άποψη του Παναγιώτη είναι σεβαστή άλλα τα στοκ είναι ένα καταλιπο που χρησιμοπιουσαν παλιά για να κάνουν καλύτερη εξομάλυνση μιας οι πυκνωτές τότε ήταν τεράστιοι σχετικά με τους σημερινούς όποτε βάζαν στοκ αντί να βάλουν κάτι πυκνωτές σαν βαρέλια, πλέον δεν χρειάζεται, έμενα δεν έχει καθόλου μα καθόλου βόμβο. 

Η αντίσταση 47Ω είναι ένα φιλτρο και αυτη σαν το στοκ άλλα την έβαλα περισσότερο για να απαλύνει τα μπάσα, δίνει έτσι μια χρια λαμπατης ανόρθωσης. Το ίδιο κάνει και στο σχέδιο σου η αντίσταση 100Ω.

Αν τα κάνεις στον αέρα STAR GROUND οπωσδήποτε ειναι αυτο που ολες οι γειωσεις καταλήγουν σε ενα σημείο, στο μηχανάκι μου φαίνεται καθαρά στο κέντρο των λυχνιών.

----------


## dinos.liaskos

να μην χρησιμοποιησω το σασι ως γειωση...? η απλα να επιλεξω ενα σημειο στον....αερα σε μια κοσα πχ. και να γιωσω εκει!!
ναι οκ το σχεδιο που ανεβασε ο παναγιωτης εχει και δευτερη λυχνια στο οδηγο....το δικο μου σχεδιο μια! απλα αντι για την ecc81 στο δικο
σου σχεδιο.....να βαλω ecc83...? τα ποδαρακια των λυχνιων ειναι ιδια? οι τιμες αντιστασεων και πυκνωτων παραμενουν τα ιδια
με οτι εχεις χρισημοποιησει και συ?

----------


## aris285

Φυσικά και θα γειώσεις το σασί άπλα θα καρφώσεις μια βίδα πχ και όλες οι γειώσεις του κυκλώματος μια μια θα πηγαίνουν σε αυτό το σημείο.
Το σχέδιο του Παναγιώτη μου γενα ερωτήματα όπως γιατί τόσοι πυκνωτές παραλληλα με αλους πυκνωτές και έναν μεταβλητό πυκνωτή στην άνοδο (μα τι κάνει εκεί ο μεταβλητός  :Confused1: ). Γενικός οι πυκνωτές εκτός από την δουλειά που πρέπει να κάνουν έχουν και το κακό ότι λειτουργούν σαν κεραίες που μαζεύουν παράσιτα όποτε προσέχουμε που και πότε τους βάζουμε. 

Σίγουρα μίση ecc83 οδηγεί άνετα μια el34 ακόμα και kt88 όπως έχω δει σε κατασκευή άλλου μέλους. Ακόμα και η μίση ecc81 μπορεί έμενα το 2ο στάδιο εχει πολυ μικρη ενίσχυση αλλα εβαλα 2 λάμπες για τυχόν εμπλοκή του ενός καναλιού στο αλλο.
Τωρα αν επιλέξεις μια ecc83 η 81 και για τα 2 κανάλια άπλα αφαιρείς το 2ο στάδιο και μεγαλώνεις λίγο την αντίσταση 15Κ της τροφοδοσίας σε 18Κ. Οι πυκνωτες παραμενουν ιδιοι.
.

----------


## dinos.liaskos

καπως ετσι δηλαδη.....! και η υψηλη ποσα ma ομετασχηματιστης? το fb ειναι επιστρεφομενα?

ecc81 el34 s.e reload.jpg

----------


## aris285

αν χρησιμοποιησεις ολοκληρη την ecc83 για καθε καναλι μην αλαξεις την αντισταση 15Κ αλλα αυτη η αντισταση μαζι με τον πυκνωτη 47μF ειναι Χ 2 μια για καθε καναλι ειναι κατι που στο σχεδιο δεν το εχω αναφερει. 
Max 150mΑ τραβαει το κυκλωμα και για τα 2 καναλια αρα ο μετασχηματιστης σου μπορει να ειναι 250-300 mA. για να μην ζεστενεται. 
το FB ειναι η αναδραση καλο ειναι να μπει προσφερει καλητερο ηχο.

----------


## dinos.liaskos

εχω μια απορια αρη οπως θα δεις και παρακατω το εχω συναντησει σε πολλα σχεδια μελων...ενω το σχεδιο διχνει 2 σταδια οδηγηση και εξοδο
στο σχηματικο....στην φωτο βλεπεις τις εξοδους 2 κτ88 και οδηγο μια λυχνια! αυτο συμβαινει γιατι ειναι (διπλοτριοδος) αν δεν κανω λαθος και
χρησημοποιει την μιση για το ενα καναλι και την μιση για το αλλο?DSC02374.JPGkt88 single ended amplifier 001.jpg
νομιζω το ιδιο πραγμα σε ρωτησα που γραφεις ποιο πανω!

----------


## aris285

> εχω μια απορια αρη οπως θα δεις και παρακατω το εχω συναντησει σε πολλα σχεδια μελων...ενω το σχεδιο διχνει 2 σταδια οδηγηση και εξοδο
> στο σχηματικο....στην φωτο βλεπεις τις εξοδους 2 κτ88 και οδηγο μια λυχνια! αυτο συμβαινει γιατι ειναι (διπλοτριοδος) αν δεν κανω λαθος και
> χρησημοποιει την μιση για το ενα καναλι και την μιση για το αλλο?DSC02374.JPGkt88 single ended amplifier 001.jpg
> νομιζω το ιδιο πραγμα σε ρωτησα που γραφεις ποιο πανω!



Ετσι ειναι οπως τα λες χρησιμοποιεί μιση λυχνια για καθε κανάλι. 
Αλλα αν το κανεις ετσι επιδη εχεις 2 κανάλια πανω στην ιδια λυχνία και επιδη ο τάσεις ειναι λιγο μεγάλες ξερεις υπάρχει η περίπτωση να μπλέκονται λιγο τα 2 κανάλια, δηλαδή να γυρνάς το balance ολο δεξια και να ακους ελάχιστα και απο το αριστερο.

----------


## dinos.liaskos

σε πρωτη φαση δεν θα το κανω ετσι γιατι θα μπερδευτω...! θα το φτιαξω κανονικα μια λυχνια οδηγει αλλη μια!
οσον αφορα στο σχεδιο σου δλδ ΘΑ δωσω απο το ββ 270v στη μια ecc83.....και απο το αβ στην αλλη ecc83 με γεφυρωμενες τις ανοδους της καθε μιας!
 θα εχει τις χωρητικοτητες που αναφερεις ποιο πανω
στο τροφοδοτικο! της αρχικες αλλα με δυο κυκλωματα ενα για την καθε μια! το καταλαβα σωστα...? εκανα ενα προχειρο στο σχηματικο!ecc81 el34 s.e reload b.jpg

----------


## aris285

Οκ παμε να το παρουμε απο την αρχη. ας δουμε τι λεει ο κατασκευαστης της ecc83 με βαση τα δικα μας δεδομενα.

Χωρίς τίτλο.jpg

εμεις ειμαστε στην κοκκινη περιοχη περιπου. Αρα εχουμε 0.86mA ρευμα ανοδου και 26ν out. οσο δηλαδη και η πολωση της el34 που σημενει οτι το εχουμε με μιση ecc83. τωρα εμεις θα βαλουμε και μια buber για 2ο σταδιο σε λειτουργεια cathode folower για να εχει μικρη ενισχυση και να μην μας παραμορφώνει το σημα. Βαση του νομου του Ohm εχουμε 350ν-250ν=100 και 100ν/0,00086A Χ 2 = 58ΚΩ αρα η 15Κ αντισταση πρεπει να γινει 56Κ που ειναι πιο κοντα, ή 47ΚΩ και να παμε κοντα στην διπλα στηλη οπου εχει και λιγοτερη παραμορφωση.
Και η αντισταση καθοδου στο 2ο σταδιο πρεπει να γινει 100ΚΩ.

Αυτα ειναι θεωρητικά και στην πραξη θα αποκλινουν αρα πρεπει να πειραματιστεις και λιγο οπως εκανα και εγω. καλητερα να παρουμε και αλες γνωμες η αλιως βαλε ecc81 που ειναι σηγουρο το σχεδιο.

----------

nick1974 (15-01-18)

----------


## VaselPi

Κωνσταντίνε (*dinos.liaskos*), στα χρήσιμα που σου έχουν πει, πρόσθεσε και μερικά ακόμη.
Σωστό είναι, τους υπολογισμούς να τους αρχίζουμε με τα datasheets των δύο λυχνιών.

1. ECC83: Ua = 250 V,  Ia = 1,2 mA, S = 1,6 mA/V,  Ug = -2 V,  Ri = 62,5 kΩ,  μ = 100 

2. EL84:   Ua = 250 V,  Ia = 48 mA,  Ig2 = 5,5 mA,  S = 11,3 mA/V,  Ug = -7,3 V,  Ri = 40 kΩ. Ra = 5,2 kΩ. Pmax = 12 W.

1. Πρωτίστως όμως, αρχίζουμε από τον μετασχηματιστή και τη λυχνία εξόδου, που κυρίως αυτή ευθύνεται για τις παραμορφώσεις και την ποιότητα του ήχου. Προσέχουμε, ότι στη κλάση λειτουργίας Α1, προκειμένου η έξοδος της λυχνίας να αξιοποιείται αποτελεσματικά και με μικρές παραμορφώσεις, συνιστάται η ανοδική αντίσταση να είναι 5,2 kΩ. 
Επομένως στους υπολογισμούς, θα θεωρούμε (νοητά) ότι τα 8 Ω του ηχείου "μεταφέρονται" στο πρωτεύον του μετασχηματιστή ως 5000 Ω [8x(n1/n2)2 = 5000]. 
Ακόμη, καθώς το γινόμενο 48mAx250V=12 W, δηλαδή είναι οριακό, επιλέγουμε  Ua = 200 V, προκειμένου το γινόμενο 48mAx200V να είναι 9,6 W, που διευκολύνει τη λειτουργία της λυχνίας εξόδου.

2. Στο σημείο αυτό πρέπει να κάνουμε κάποιες επιλογές - για ελάχιστες παραμορφώσεις. Έτσι, επιλέγουμε το μέγιστο πλάτος της εναλλασσόμενης τάσης στην άνοδο να είναι 140 βολτ, εξασφαλίζοντας με την επιλογή αυτή, 60 βολτ, ως ελάχιστη τάση στην άνοδο της λυχνίας. Με τα 140 βολτ, δηλαδή rms 100, τα W που εκλείονται στα 5000 Ω, είναι 1002/5000 = 2 W! Επομένως, όταν η λυχνία λειτουργεί σε κλάση Α1, τα 20 W στην έξοδο τα ξεχνάμε.

3. Για να είναι η πόλωση -7,3 βολτ, στην κάθοδο βάζουμε την αντίσταση Rk = 135 Ω, αλλά δίχως τον ηλεκτρολυτικό πυκνωτή, δημιουργώντας έτσι μία τοπική αρνητική ανάδραση κατά ρεύμα, 1+SRk = 2,5, που βελτιώνει τις ποιοτικές  επιδόσεις της μονάδας εξόδου. 

4. Η ενίσχυση κατά τάση, δίχως την αρνητική ανάδραση, είναι

SRaRi/(Ra +Ri)=50

ενώ με την αρνητική ανάδραση από την κάθοδο, η ενίσχυση είναι 

50/2,5 = 20 

Συνεπώς, για τα 140 βολτ στην άνοδο, στο οδηγό πλέγμα πρέπει να εφαρμόζεται εναλλασσόμενη τάση με πλάτος 7 βολτ, δηλαδή rms 5 V, τα οποία θα δημιουργούνται στην άνοδο της ECC83. 

5. Επιλέγουμε το σήμα εισόδου στην ECC83 να είναι 0,1 βολτ! Επομένως, εδώ το σήμα πρέπει να ενισχύεται, κατά τάση, 50 φορές. Με δεδομένο ότι στην ECC83 το μ=100 (μ=SRi), η ενίσχυση 50 επιτυγχάνεται με Ra=Ri=62,5 kΩ.

6. Για αυτοπόλωση της ECC83 με -1,8 βολτ, στην κάθοδο μπορεί να μπει η Rk = 1,5 kΩ, με παράλληλο πυκνωτή 470 μF, καθότι εδώ το σήμα είναι μικρό, οι παραμορφώσεις μικρές, και επομένως η τοπική αρνητική ανάδραση είναι περιττή. 

7. Τέλος, από την EL84 μπορούν να αντληθούν και περισσότερα των 2 βάττ, αλλά σε μεγαλύτερα ανοδικά ρεύματα και τάσεις, δηλαδή σε συνθήκες που για τη λυχνία αυτή είναι οριακές ή πέρα των οριακών. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

Panoss (16-01-18)

----------


## dinos.liaskos

φιλε αρη και βασιλη...ευχαριστω για το θεωρητικο κοματι! πολυ χρησιμο!  ολες αυτες οι ερωτησεις που κανω...απλες..(χαζες) αν θελετε ειναι για το
λογο  οτι δεν εχω ξαναδουλεψει πανω στο  κοματι audio με λυχνιες και φυσικα   θελω να κατανοησω τον τροπο που δουλευουν σε πρακτικο κοματι σε 
πρωτη  φαση και σιγα σιγα να τις μαθαινω! εχω αρχισει να συγκενρωνω υλικα αλλα  δεν θα φτιαξω κατι αν δεν το κατανοησω σε ενα ικανοποιοητικο
επιπεδο  ωστε γυρνωντας τον ενισχυτη αναποδα και εχοντας το κολητηρι στα χερια  να ξερω τι κανω! ισως να μην εθεσα και σωστα αυτο που θελω
να μαθω!!!
θα  το ρωτησω διαφορετικα.....! στο παρακατω σχεδιο που βλεπετε...η αρχη  ειναι σωστη? θα μπορουσε αντι της 6sn7 να ειχαμε εκει μια ecc83...?
δηλαδη  το ανοδικο κυκλωμα ετσι πρεπει να ειναι στην ecc83...θα ηταν σωστο? η  μιση ecc83 παιρνει την ταση μεσω μιας αντιστασης...και η αλλη μιση
  ecc83 κατευθειαν? το σχεδιο το εφερα προς παραδειγμα..δεν σημαινει πως  οι τιμες στις αντιστασεις και στα volt πρεπει να ειναι αυτες απλα αν  στεκει
ως θεωρια!

6sn7 preamplifier.png

----------


## aris285

Η λυχνιες οδηγουνται με την διαφορα τασης μεταξυ καθοδου και grid. Οταν η ταση στο grid ειναι 0ν η λυχνια ειναι σχεδον full αγωγιμη και οσο μειωνεται η ταση τωτε αποκοπτει αρα βαζουμε αντιστασεις στην καθοδο γιανα ανεβει η ταση σε αυτο το σημειο ωστε η ταση στο grid φανομενικα να ειναι αρνητικοτερη απο την καθοδο, αυτο ειναι η πολωση. στο σχεδιο αυτο το πρωτο σταδιο εχει αντισταση π.χ 100κ στη ανοδο που σημενει οτι η ταση στην πανω αντισταση ειναι περιπου 100ν με 1mA ρευμα που τραβαει η λαμπιτσα. αρα το 2ο σταδιο εχει ταση στο grid 100ν λιγοτερη απο την ανοδο και η καθοδος αν εχει και αυτη 100κ τωτε η ταση ειναι θεωρητηκα και αυτη περιπου 100ν λιγοτερα απο την ανοδο αλλα στην πραξη ειναι περισοτερο διοτι η λαμπα σε αυτη την συνδεσμολογια αγει λιγοτερο (κατι που δεν το αναφερουν οι κατασκευαστες στα datasheet) οπωτε παλι ειναι πωλομενη.
ελπιζω να εγινα κατανοητος.

----------


## VaselPi

Κωνσταντίνε καλημέρα. 
Στο ερώτημά σου - για το αν στέκει το κύκλωμα.  Στέκει! 

Προσωπική μου άποψη: Τα ηλεκτρονικά τα μαθαίνεις με διάβασμα και κολλητήρι, δηλαδή κάνοντας κάποια ηλεκτρονική συσκευή ή διάταξη. Η κάπως μακροσκελής ανάλυση που προηγήθηκε, είναι παράδειγμα εφαρμογής των δυνατοτήτων που σου προσφέρει η λυχνία, αλλά και απαραίτητων υπολογισμών που είναι αδύνατο να αποφύγεις, αν θέλεις να καταλαβαίνεις αυτό που πας να κάνεις.

Η προσέγγιση στην λυχνία εξαρτάται από το τι θέλεις να σου κάνει. Θέλεις να σου ενισχύσει το σήμα 5 φορές - 50 ή 500 φορές. Για 500: μία τρίοδος δεν αρκεί - θέλεις 2. Για 50: μία τρίοδος αρκεί, αλλά σχεδόν οριακά καθώς τα 62,5 κΩ της ανόδου πρέπει να μην μειώνονται με την αντίσταση του πλέγματος της επόμενης μονάδας, η οποία, όμως,  δεν πρέπει να υπερβαίνει τα 600 κΩ. 

Και τώρα έρχομαι σε αυτό που σε συμβουλεύει ο Άρης: προκειμένου να μη μ πλεχτούν τα κανάλια- κράτα από μία διπλοτρίοδο σε κάθε κανάλι. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι για ενίσχυση 50, η δεύτερη τρίοδος περισσεύει! 

Το ζήτημα είναι ότι η άλλη, που δουλεύει - δουλεύει οριακά! Έτσι, προκειμένου να τη βοηθήσουμε - αξιοποιούμε τη δεύτερη τρίοδο ως ακόλουθος τάσης, όπως στο κύκλωμά σου, η ενίσχυση του οποίου είναι 1 (σωστότερα SR/(1+SR), όπου R=18 kΩ), ο οποίος και τη φάση του σήματος δεν την αναστρέφει, που είναι καλό. 
Επίσης, στο κύκλωμα που αναφέρεις, με την άμεση σύνδεση των λυχνιών γλιτώνουμε έναν πυκνωτή και μια αντίσταση, που θα αναγκαζόμασταν να βάζαμε στο πλέγμα της δεύτερης τριόδου. Η αντίσταση της καθόδου της δεύτερης τριόδου-"κουμαντάρει" αυτόματα το ρεύμα της και το κάνει να είναι: τάση ανόδου της πρώτης, δια 18 κΩ. Αν το πηλίκο αυτό δεν είναι 1,2 mA, μειώνουμε τα 18 κΩ, προκειμένου το ρεύμα της δεύτερης τριόδου να γίνει 1,2 mA.

Συνεπώς, αυτό που κερδίζουμε είναι ότι στην έξοδο του ακόλουθου τάσης, δηλαδή στο πλέγμα της λυχνίας εξόδου, μπορούμε να συνδέσουμε ακόμη και 100 κΩ, που δίχως τον ακόλουθο θα αναγκαζόμασταν την αντίσταση αυτή να την κάνουμε 10 -20 φορές πάνω από τα 62,5 κΩ (ή τα 47 κΩ του δικού σου κυκλώματος), δηλαδή 600 - 1200 κΩ, που είναι οριακή για τη λυχνία EL84. Γενικότερα, είναι προτιμότερο να αποφεύγουμε τις οριακές τιμές και ο ακόλουθος τάσης μας βοηθά σε αυτό.

Όπως βλέπεις, ο τύπος της διπλής λυχνίας εξαρτάται μόνο από το αν η μία τρίοδος μπορεί να σου προσφέρει την ενίσχυση 50, δηλαδή η παράμετρος  _μ_ (_μ_ = SRί) είναι 100 ή πάνω από 100.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## aris285

Μπραβο Βασιλη τα ειπες καλητερα απο εμενα. 
Mια παρενθεση μονο ο φιλος θελει EL34 τελικη και οχι EL84.

----------


## nick1974

> θα μπορουσε αντι της 6sn7 να ειχαμε εκει μια ecc83...?



οπως γραφει πολυ σωστα κι η ομαδα του aikido / tubecad "θα μπορουσες να βαλεις ακομα και μια κιλοβατικη rf λυχνια ως driver και μια μικρη τριοδο προενισχυσης ως εξοδο, αυτο που παιζει το μεγαλυτερο ρολο ειναι η τοπολογια / σχεδιαση του κυκλωματος κι οχι οι ιδιες οι λυχνιες" 
Φυσικα και μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις οτι λυχνιες θελεις αλλα πρεπει να υποστηριχτουν απο το υπολοιπο σχεδιο.
Και φυσικα πανω απ ολα σκεψου πρωτα πραγματικα τι πηγες θες να ενισχυσεις. Αν πχ θες να παρεις την εξοδο απο ενα dac η ενα cd, φυσικα και μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις ενα διαιρετη στην εισοδο (πχ 1Μ+47κ) και να βαλεις μια ecc83, αλλα ακουγεται ευκολοτερο -το γιατι θα το δεις στην πραξη- το να χρησιμοποιησεις μια ecc81.
Ευκολοτερο οχι βεβαια γιατι θα γλυτωσεις μια αντισταση -που προφανως δε τη γλυτωνεις, απλα θα χει χαμηλοτερη τιμη- αλλα γιατι χρησιμοποιοντας μια λυχνια με χαμηλοτερη απολαβη μπορεις να εισαι πιο "ανετος" στο κατασκευαστικο κομματι.
Απ την αλλη αν φτιαχνεις ενα προενισχυτη για πικαπ τοτε φυσικα η χρηση ecc83 ακουγεται "λογικοτερη" η μαλλον ευκολοτερη για την ακριβεια... 
Θεωρητικα θα μπορουσες να χρησιμοποιησεις ακομα και την el84 η ακομα και 211 ως προενισχυτρια και να βαζες 10-15 σταδια σε σειρα -οσα βγαινουν τεσπα... λεμε τωρα- και καποτε θα επερνες την ενισχυση που θες αλλα ενα τετοιο κυκλωμα αφ ενος δε θα εξυπηρετουσε πουθενα και αφ εταιρου εκτος την σχεδιαστικη δυσκολια και πολυπλοκοτητα θα ειχε κι ενα σωρω προβληματα και ως προς το κομματι της υλοποιησης που θα επρεπε να λυσεις.
H 6sn7 εχει κριθει απο διαφορους ως η καλυτερη λυχνια γενικης χρησης, αλλα εχει πολυ χαμηλοτερη απολαβη απο την ecc83, οποτε μιλαμε για διαφορετικο κυκλωμα (ωραιοτατο, 100% υλοποιησιμο αλλα διαφορετικο).
Ολα γινονται φυσικα, και για να μην πελαγωσεις καλυτερα ξεκινα με το τι εξαρτηματα θες -η εχεις ηδη διαθεσιμα- να χρησιμοποιησεις και μετα προχωρας στην αναλογη σχεδιαση. 
Αν εννωεις το να παρεις ενα ετοιμο σχεδιο με ecc83 και να βαλεις στη θεση της 6sn7 χωρις να αλλαξεις τιποτε αλλο, θα ειναι ενας διαφορετικος ενισχυτης που ισως λειτουργει καλα -η και καλυτερα- για καποιες πηγες (αν πχ το σχεδιο ηταν για ενισχυτη μικροφωνου κι εσυ θες να το χρησιμοποιησεις για ενα cd) αλλα θα ειναι κατι στην τυχη. Ετσι ειναι προτιμοτερο να ξεκινησεις με βαση το τι λυχνιες θες να χρησιμοποιησεις, κι απο κει και περα κανεις (η βρισκεις τεσπα) και την αναλογη σχεδιαση ωστε να κανεις την υλοποιηση σου με το λιγοτερο κοπο.

----------


## dinos.liaskos

καλημερα σας και ευχαριστω πολυ ολους για το φροντηστηριο.....! εχω αποκτησει πολυ υπομονη στο βαθος της ζωης μου απο πολλους
παραγοντες! η ηλεκτρονικη ειναι ενα κοματι δημιουργιας κατασκευης και ηρεμιας για πολλους αν θελετε! μετα απο τοσες απαντησειςστο
θεμα εχω αρχισει και αντιλαμβανομαι τι ακριβως παιζει, και γιατι σε καποιο σχεδιο! πως ποιο και γιατι ειναι αυτο εκει η οχι.(μια αντισταση πχ)!
δεν τα εχω εχω κατανοησει ολα πληρως αλλα ειμαι σε καλο δρομο!δεν ειμαι σε φαση να φτιαξω ενα ενισχυτη και μετα να εξαφανιστω απ
την κοινοτητα! ειμαι σε φαση να φτιαξω ενα ενισχυτη γιατι μου αρεσει ο ηχος (μιας και παλιος dj) και μετα κατι αλλο και αλλο και ου το καθε εξης!
να μπορω να παρουσιασω και γω τις δικες μου κατασκευες και να μπορεσω να εξηγησω γιατι ειναι ετσι και οχι καπως αλλιως! η βοηθεια σας ειναι
πραγματικα ανεκτιμητη και εχετε κερδισει το σεβασμο μου! επισεις προτιμω να εχω να ασχοληθω με μια κατασκευη απο το να κατσω να δω στην tv
survivor ας πουμε! (πως αλλαζουν οι καιροι)!
στο θεμα μας...τωρα! εχω καταληξει να κατασκευασω 2 ενυσχητακια το πρωτο που θελω να κανω αν εχετε δει και τα αρχικα σχεδια στο νημα ειναι
ενα με ecc83 & el34 και το δευτερο αργοτερα φυσικα ενα με 6sn7 & el34! ενα σχεδιο που θα δητε παρακατω και ανηκει στον ikaros1978 ειναι ενα απο
αυτα που καλυπτουν αυτο που θελω να φτιαξω...με τη διαφορα οτι το συγκεκριμενο δουλευει ως εξης.....μια ecc83 οδηγει 2 kt88 η el34 ! αυτο που
θελω λοιπον να ρωτησω πανω στο συγκεκριμενο ειναι το εξης...φαινετε οτι στην ecc83 ανοδοι οδηγο και καθοδοι σαν να ειναι γεφυρωμενες! τι θελει
να πει δλδ ο φιλος εδω? οτι οντως ειναι γεφυρωμενα τα πλεγματα...? η οτι σε καθε πλεγμα για το καθε μισο της ecc83 ακολουθουμε το κυκλωμα ως 
εχει σχεδιαστει με τις τιμες των υλικων να ειναι αυτες που αναγραφονται χ2 δηλαδη? και αν ειναι ετσι τοτε για να χρησιμοποιησουμε ολοκληρη την λυχνια
για να οδηγησουμε μια el34 πρεπει η ecc83 να οδηγησει τον εαυτο της δλδ η μιση την αλλη μιση και η δευτερη να δωσει την οδηγηση στο πλεγμα της
el34 οπως διχνει το δευτερο σχεδιο που εχω ανεβασει?


kt88 single ended amplifier 001.jpg6B4G-EL34.png

----------


## nick1974

> κ6B4G-EL34.png




κι ελεγα "ποτε θα πεσει το θεμα cascode"?  :Biggrin:  (που ειναι και τα αγαπημενα μου κυκλωματα)

----------


## spirakos

> κι ελεγα "ποτε θα πεσει το θεμα cascode"?  (που ειναι και τα αγαπημενα μου κυκλωματα)



Και με τη γραμμικοτητα τι γινεται; Για να γλυτωσεις χωρητικοτητα και να παρεις κερδος αξιζει να ρισκαρεις με παραμορφωση; Why not a CCS loaded instead?
Ισως να ειναι καλο σε εφαρμογες RIAA οπου το πλατος ειναι υπερβολικα μικρο και δεν επηρρεαζεται ιδιαιτερα

Κωνσταντινε αν εχεις ηδη μετ/στη προσαρμογης θα πρεπει απο εκει να ξεκινησεις. Επισης ο,τι σχεδιο και αν διαλεξεις δε θα παιξει καλυτερα απο οσο μπορει ο μετ/στης
Αν δεν εχεις και πρεπει να αγορασεις μην ασχληθεις με SE, δε θα παιξει ποτε καλυτερα απο ενα απλα ισορροπημενο ΡΡ

----------


## aris285

> φαινετε οτι στην ecc83 ανοδοι οδηγο και καθοδοι σαν να ειναι γεφυρωμενες! τι θελει
> να πει δλδ ο φιλος εδω? οτι οντως ειναι γεφυρωμενα τα πλεγματα...? η οτι σε καθε πλεγμα για το καθε μισο της ecc83 ακολουθουμε το κυκλωμα ως 
> εχει σχεδιαστει με τις τιμες των υλικων να ειναι αυτες που αναγραφονται χ2 δηλαδη? και αν ειναι ετσι τοτε για να χρησιμοποιησουμε ολοκληρη την λυχνια
> για να οδηγησουμε μια el34 πρεπει η ecc83 να οδηγησει τον εαυτο της δλδ η μιση την αλλη μιση και η δευτερη να δωσει την οδηγηση στο πλεγμα της
> el34 οπως διχνει το δευτερο σχεδιο που εχω ανεβασει?
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72013Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72014



δεν ειναι γεφυρομενες σου λεει οτι για το ενα καναλι χρησιμοποιεις τα πιν 1,2,3 και για το αλλο καναλι 6,7,8

----------


## aris285

> Και με τη γραμμικοτητα τι γινεται; Για να γλυτωσεις χωρητικοτητα και να παρεις κερδος αξιζει να ρισκαρεις με παραμορφωση; Why not a CCS loaded instead?
> Ισως να ειναι καλο σε εφαρμογες RIAA οπου το πλατος ειναι υπερβολικα μικρο και δεν επηρρεαζεται ιδιαιτερα
> 
> Κωνσταντινε αν εχεις ηδη μετ/στη προσαρμογης θα πρεπει απο εκει να ξεκινησεις. Επισης ο,τι σχεδιο και αν διαλεξεις δε θα παιξει καλυτερα απο οσο μπορει ο μετ/στης
> Αν δεν εχεις και πρεπει να αγορασεις μην ασχληθεις με SE, δε θα παιξει ποτε καλυτερα απο ενα απλα ισορροπημενο ΡΡ



Σπυρο εκτως από την κακή ενεργειακη απόδοση που εχουν οι SE κατά τα άλλα είναι μια χαρά μηχανάκια φθηνά στην κατασκευή σε σχέση με τα ΡΡ και παίζουν πολύ ωραία .

----------


## nick1974

μαλλον για να βαλουμε τα πραγματα λιγο στη θεση τους, τα cascode δε χανουν τιποτα σε γραμμικοτητα, αλλου ειναι το θεμα τους κι εχει παραμεινει σχετικα "αιρετικη σχεδιαση" (πλεον οχι και τοσο αφου τεινει να γινει mainstream αφου τα οποια προβληματα υλοποιησης τους εχουν εξαλειφθει λογο μοντερνων υλικων), και το πραγματικο τους "θεμα" ειναι απλα η απαιτηση σταθεροποιημενου τροφοδοτικου, κατι που τοπ 36 που βγηκαν ηταν οντως δυσκολο αλλα πλεον ειναι οκ, και μαλιστα δεν ειναι δυσκολο αν καποιος θαλει πλεον να βαλει σε αυτο το τροφοδοτικο και μη ηλεκτρολυτικους πυκνωτες ! (οι πυκνωτες για λειτουργια μοτερ ειναι το απολυτο vfm και για οσους δε τους γνωριζουν ειναι στην πραγματικοτητα film capacitors MKP  :Rolleyes:  ).

Οσον αφορα τα SE μηχανακια, οι αποψεις και τα flames ειναι Παναθηναικος-Ολυμπιακος, Intel-AMD, Βουνο-Θαλασσα...
Η αληθεια ειναι πως στο χωρο των highend-αδων (με την ασχετοσυνη και τη βλακεια που τους δερνει) εχουν καταντησει να ειναι υπερεκτιμημενοι ενω απ την αλλη για πολλους ανθρωπους που γνωριζουν να ειναι -αδικως- σχεδον απορριπτεοι...
Ενα δεδομενο ειναι πως οι SE εισαγουν ευκολοτερα περισσοτερη αρμονικη παραμορφωση απο ενα καλοσχεδιασμενο pp, ειδικα αν ειναι τριοδικος η εστω Ultra linear, ΑΛΛΑ, μηπως αυτου του ειδους η παραμορφωση ειναι τελικα ενα απ  τα ζητουμενα απο τους ανθρωπους που στρεφονται στις λαμπες? γιατι τελικα μιλαμε για μια ενισχυση αρτιων αρμονικων η οποια συνηθως στον περισσοτερο κοσμο αρεσει στο αυτι, και πλεον εχοντας ξεφυγει απ τα στερεοτυπα της μοδας των 70s/80s οπου το ζητουμενο ηταν ενα φανταστικο νουμερο thd της ταξης του 0.0000......00001% πλεον δεν κολωνουμε να κατασκευαζουμε κυκλωματα που αποκαθιστουν τη γλυκια αυτη παραμορφωση που μας στερησε το ψηφιακο μεσο https://www.tubecad.com/2015/12/blog0334.htm https://www.tubecad.com/2015/01/blog0316.htm (το κυκλωμα στο δευτερο link το χω υλοποιησει με ecc88 -η μαλλον τις Ρωσικες αντιστοιχες για την ακριβεια- και ειλικρινα δε το αποχωριζομαι! ).
Τωρα οσον αφορα το SE vs PP, προσωπικα δε θα παρω θεση. Καλο και το SE, μια χαρα και το PP οπως μια χαρα ειναι και οι υλοποιησεις super-triode με fetατη εξοδο. Ολα μπορει να υλοποιηθουν απο αριστα εως αχρηστα.
Απο κει και περα ορεξη να υπαρχει και οι μετρησεις βγαινουν σε ολων των ειδων τις υλοποιησεις μια χαρα (τεσπα σχεδον σε ολες). 
Τωρα οσον αφορα την απολυτη πιστοτητα της αρχικης εγγραφης... δε λεω, καλη ειναι, αλλα το να πεις πως διαλεξες λαμπατο με σκοπο να παρεις απολυτες πιστοτητες ειναι σα να μου πεις πως διαλεξες Rolex με γνωμονα την ακριβεια που μετραει το χρονο  :Laugh:

----------


## VaselPi

_θελω λοιπον να ρωτησω πανω στο συγκεκριμενο ειναι το εξης...φαινετε οτι στην ecc83 ανοδοι οδηγο και καθοδοι σαν να ειναι γεφυρωμενες! τι θελει
να πει δλδ ο φιλος εδω? οτι οντως ειναι γεφυρωμενα τα πλεγματα...? η οτι σε καθε πλεγμα για το καθε μισο της ecc83 ακολουθουμε το κυκλωμα ως 
εχει σχεδιαστει με τις τιμες των υλικων να ειναι αυτες που αναγραφονται χ2 δηλαδη? και αν ειναι ετσι τοτε για να χρησιμοποιησουμε ολοκληρη την λυχνια
για να οδηγησουμε μια el34 πρεπει η ecc83 να οδηγησει τον εαυτο της δλδ η μιση την αλλη μιση και η δευτερη να δωσει την οδηγηση στο πλεγμα της
__el34 οπως διχνει το δευτερο σχεδιο που εχω ανεβασει_?




Αρχικό μήνυμα από *d**inos.liaskos*

Κωνσταντίνε, υποθέτω ότι αναφέρεσαι στο δεύτερο σχέδιο.
1. Καταρχάς, ο "δυόροφος" προενισχυτής δεν είναι τύπου cascode, αλλά μία ειδική κατηγορία ενισχυτών, όπου στην άνοδο της κάτω τριόδου, αντί για μία απλή ωμική αντίσταση μπαίνει μία αντίσταση δυναμική, το ρόλο της οποίας παίζει η δεύτερη τρίοδος, η πάνω. 
Στους  cascode, το πλέγμα της άνω πρέπει να έχει σταθερό δυναμικό, που επιτυγχάνεται με έναν διαιρέτη τάσης  στο 0,5 της τροφοδοσίας και "γειωμένο" το πλέγμα, με έναν πυκνωτή. Έχει τα μειονεκτήματα αλλά και τα πλεονεκτήματά του, ειδικά στις υψηλές συχνότητες της ραδιοφωνίας, αλλά στις ακουστικές συχνότητες δεν έχει νόημα να χρησιμοποιηθεί, καθώς απαιτεί αυξημένη τάση τροφοδοσίας.
2. Στο πρώτο σχέδιο: δεν είναι δόκιμο να λέμε ότι εφαρμόζουμε τάση στην άνοδο μέσω μίας αντίστασης. Η άνοδος ασφαλώς πρέπει να πολωθεί με θετική τάση, αλλά η αντίσταση δεν κάνει μόνο αυτό, αλλά η παρουσία του  είναι απαραίτητη στον ενισχυτή τάσης, προκειμένου το εναλλασσόμενο ανοδικό ρεύμα να το μετατρέπει σε εναλλασσόμενη τάση, πολύ μεγαλύτερη αυτής που δρα στο πλέγμα. Δίχως την ανοδική αντίσταση, η ενίσχυσή της λυχνίας είναι μηδέν. 
Στη δεύτερη τρίοδο, που συνδέεται άμεσα με την άνοδο της πρώτης, προκειμένου έστω εδώ να "μη χάνουμε τα μπάσα", η εναλλασσόμενη τάση της καθόδου ακολουθεί την τάση του πλέγματος της, δηλαδή κατά τάση το σήμα παραμένει ίδιο, αλλά μπορεί να "φορτώσει" σχετικά μικρό φορτίο, καθώς η αντίσταση εξόδου του ακόλουθου τάσης είναι της τάξης 1/S, που είναι μικρή. Για παράδειγμα, σε λυχνία με  S = 10 mA/V, η αντίσταση εξόδου είναι της τάξης των 100 Ω. Για πιο σωστό υπολογισμό της αντίστασης εξόδου, πρέπει να λάβουμε υπόψη και την παράλληλα συνδεδεμένη καθοδική αντίσταση Rκ.  
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nick1974

> Καταρχάς, ο "δυόροφος" προενισχυτής δεν είναι τύπου cascode, αλλά μία ειδική κατηγορία ενισχυτών, όπου στην άνοδο της κάτω τριόδου, αντί για μία απλή ωμική αντίσταση, μπαίνει μία αντίσταση δυναμική, το ρόλο της οποίας παίζει η δεύτερη τρίοδος, η πάνω. 
> Στους  cascode, το πλέγμα της άνω πρέπει να έχει σταθερό δυναμικό, που επιτυγχάνεται με έναν διαιρέτη τάσης  στο 0,5 της τροφοδοσίας και "γειωμένο" το πλέγμα, με έναν πυκνωτή. Έχει τα μειονεκτήματα αλλά και τα πλεονεκτήματά του, ειδικά στις υψηλές συχνότητες της ραδιοφωνίας, αλλά στις ακουστικές συχνότητες δεν έχει νόημα να χρησιμοποιηθεί, καθώς απαιτεί αυξημένη τάση τροφοδοσίας.



Βασιλη απ οσο εχω δει κι αυτοι cascode αναφερονται σχεδον παντου (νομιζω και στο audio handbook ετσι τους λεει... με μια μικρη επιφυλαξη).
Δε ξερω αν ειναι σωστο η λαθος να τους λεμε ετσι, αλλα επειδη η γλωσσα καλο ειναι να χρησιμοποιειται ως εργαλειο που διευκολυνει την επικοινωνια καλο ειναι οταν λεει καποιος κατι το ιδιο να καταλαβαινει κι ο αλλος, και μ αυτο το δεδομενο γιατι λες πως δεν ειναι cascode τη στιγμη που ετσι τους λενε οι περισσοτεροι? (γνωριζω μια χαρα που αναφερεσαι, κι εχει χρησιμοποιησει και σε audio εφαρμογες, αλλα ειναιο πολυ σπανιοτερο απ το κυκλωμα που δειχνει το σχεδιο).
Και βασικα τωρα που το λες πρεπει να παιχτηκε η ιδια παρερμηνια και εδω http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/tubes...ded-front.html απο καποιους συνομιλητες (γιατι οι υπολοιποι cascode λενε το παραπανω κυκλωμα που το οδηγο της πανω λαμπας παει απ ευθειας στο συνδεσμο της καθοδου της με την ανοδο της κατω)

----------


## dinos.liaskos

> δεν ειναι γεφυρομενες σου λεει οτι για το ενα  καναλι χρησιμοποιεις τα πιν 1,2,3 και για το αλλο καναλι 6,7,8



οκ καταλαβα αρη σ ευχαριστω για τη διευκρινηση!

Βασίλειε ευχαριστω πολυ και σενα και να μου συγχωρησετε την ασχετοσυνη μου..τα audio tubes
σχεδια και το πως πρεπει κανεις να τα διαβαζει ειναι μεγαλη υποθεση...αν ξερεις μονο απο rf και
αυτο παπαγαλια! εμαθα πολλα σε αυτο το κοματι αλλα περασαν και 30 χρονια απο τοτε! (ζωη να εχουμε)!
εφτιαξα απειρα μηχανηματα με καθε λογης λυχνια τοτε αλλα αυτο εδω το κοματι διαφερει πολυ + οτι
ξεχασα πολλα πραγματα! διαλεξα να φτιαξω ενα se γιατι ειναι αρκετα απλο ( σε σχεση με αλλα) και θα
μπω λιγο ποιο ευκολα στο κοματι audio! αλλα με τριοδικες λυχνιες δεν ειχα την χαρα να συνεργαστω
οποτε δεν ειχα ξαναδει και σχεδιο με τετοιες! μετα απο τοσα post εχω καταλαβει τι γινετε και τι θελει
να πει ενα σχεδιο που πριν 4-5 μερες δεν τοχα! φυσικα οτι δεν ξερω θα ρωτησω και πραγματικα
χαιρομαι που υπαρχουν ατομα και κοσμος ενεργος προθυμα να λυσουν μια απορια η πολλες!
θα επιλεξω λοιπον το σχεδιο του aris285 να φτιαξω γιατι ειναι απλο και κατανοητο! το μονο που
θα αλλαξω....(θα προσπαθησω τουλαχιστον) ειναι τις οδηγους απο ecc81 σε ecc83 τιποτε αλλο!
οποτε αν θελετε μου λετε τι τιμες να βαλω σε αντιστασεις και πυκνωτες για να δουλεψει σωστα!
επισεις επειδη απ οτι εχετε πει ειναι ποιο ευαισθητη στην εισοδο σκέφτηκα να βαλω ενα διακοπτη επιλογεα
και διπλα rca στην εισοδο ωστε να μου επιτρεπει μ ενα μικρο κυκλωμα να εχω δυνατοτητα line - phono !

----------


## VaselPi

Νίκο (nick1974), γνωρίζω τη σύγχυση που επικρατεί στο θέμα της ορολογίας αυτού του τύπου ενισχυτών. Αποκαλούν cascode οποιοδήποτε κύκλωμα, στο οποίο η μία λυχνία είναι "καβάλα" στην άλλη.
 Ιστορικά, οι cascode ενισχυτές εφευρέθηκαν για τις ανάγκες της ραδιοφωνίας, δηλαδή στους ενισχυτές με μεγάλο bandwidth, κυρίως των υψηλών συχνοτήτων, όπου ο "μεγάλος μπελάς" ήταν (είναι) η χωρητικότητα "άνοδος - οδηγό πλέγμα", που δημιουργούσε ανεπιθύμητη ανάδραση του κυκλώματος εξόδου στην είσοδο της λυχνίας. Με γειωμένο το πλέγμα, η ανάδραση αυτή μειώνεται σε μεγάλο βαθμό, γεγονός που επιτρέπει τη διεύρυνση της ζώνης ενίσχυσης προς τις υψηλότερες συχνότητες. Το πρόβλημα αυτό αντιμετωπίζεται και με τη λυχνία των 5 ηλεκτροδίων, η οποία, ωστόσο, θορυβεί περισσότερο από την τρίοδο σε συνδεσμολογία cascode, στην οποία το ρεύμα του πλέγματος είναι μηδέν (το δυναμικό της, αυτομάτως γίνεται χαμηλότερο της καθόδου, προκειμένου στις δύο λυχνίες το ρεύμα να έχει την ίδια τιμή).
    Η βασική ιδέα του cascode ενισχυτή αποβλέπει στη μοιρασιά της ολικής ενίσχυσης: μικρή στην κάτω τρίοδο, για παράδειγμα 2, και μεγάλη στην άνω, για παράδειγμα 10, συνολικά 20. Δηλαδή το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της ενίσχυσης να δημιουργείται στην άνοδο της άνω τριόδου, που είναι απομονωμένη από το κύκλωμα εισόδου με το γειωμένο πλέγμα. Με τη μοιρασιά αυτή, η χωρητικότητα άνοδος - πλέγμα της κάτω τριόδου αυξάνει μόνο 3 φορές (Av +1), ενώ δίχως τη μοιρασιά θα αυξανόταν 21 φορές, δημιουργώντας σοβαρό πρόβλημα στον απλό ενισχυτή υψηλών συχνοτήτων.
Όταν η άνω λυχνία λειτουργεί ως δυναμική αντίσταση, το πλέγμα της δεν είναι γειωμένο σκόπιμα, προκειμένου η συνδεσμολογία αυτή να δημιουργεί δυναμική αντίσταση μεγάλης τιμής (Ra>>Ri), κάνοντας την ενίσχυση πολύ κοντά στο _μ_ της κάτω λυχνίας (_μ_ ενισχυτής). Είναι εντελώς άλλη η φιλοσοφία αυτού του ενισχυτή, καθώς η  μεγάλη ανοδική αντίσταση δημιουργεί μικρό bandwidth κ.ο.κ.  Έχει το πλεονέκτημα να έχει μεγάλη ενίσχυση και σχετικά μικρή αντίσταση εξόδου (περίπου 1/4 της εσωτερικής, της κάτω τριόδου), αλλά μειονεκτεί στη στάθμη θορύβου των 50 Hz, λόγω διαρροής που δημιουργεί η μεγάλη τάση μεταξύ νήματος θέρμανσης και καθόδου της άνω τριόδου.   
Βασίλειος.

----------


## aris285

> απ οτι εχετε πει ειναι ποιο ευαισθητη στην εισοδο σκέφτηκα να βαλω ενα διακοπτη επιλογεα
> και διπλα rca στην εισοδο ωστε να μου επιτρεπει μ ενα μικρο κυκλωμα να εχω δυνατοτητα line - phono !



Οπα δεν γινεται αυτο αλος ο σχεδιασμος για phono και αλος για line. καταρχας το phono θελει riaa φιλτρο.

----------


## dinos.liaskos

> Οπα δεν γινεται αυτο αλος ο σχεδιασμος για phono και αλος για line. καταρχας το phono θελει riaa φιλτρο.




ok καταλαβα αρη...! θα τα μαθουμε σιγα σιγα ολα! αμα μπεις στο χορο...χορευεις!

----------


## dinos.liaskos

η παρεα σιγα σιγα αρχιζει να μαζευεται!

26913661_1852916131417492_168961922_n.jpg26994810_1852916154750823_1309194092_n.jpg

----------


## nick1974

> Νίκο (nick1974), γνωρίζω τη σύγχυση που επικρατεί στο θέμα της ορολογίας αυτού του τύπου ενισχυτών. Αποκαλούν cascode οποιοδήποτε κύκλωμα, στο οποίο η μία λυχνία είναι "καβάλα" στην άλλη.




οκ, αλλα πως να τους λεμε οταν ολοι -η εστω σχεδον ολοι- τους λενε cascode?

μιλαω γι αυτη τη σχεδιαση οπου αντι για αντισταση μπαινει το δευτερο μερος της τριοδου... εχει καποια αλλη ονομασια? (και τωρα που το σκεφτομαι πρεπει να χει γινει μεγαλη παρεξηγηση σε συζητησεις).

----------


## VaselPi

_οκ, αλλα πως να τους λεμε οταν ολοι -η εστω σχεδον ολοι- τους λενε cascode?

μιλαω γι αυτη τη σχεδιαση οπου αντι για αντισταση μπαινει το δευτερο μερος της τριοδου... εχει καποια αλλη ονομασια? (και τωρα που το σκεφτομαι πρεπει να χει γινει μεγαλη παρεξηγηση σε συζητησεις). 

_Αρχικό μήνυμα από* nick1974*. 

Νίκο, το πρόβλημα με την ονομασία είναι εμφανές. Πράγματι, πως πρέπει να αποκαλείται κάποια σχεδίαση, όταν σχεδόν όλοι την αποκαλούν cascode; Να αγνοήσουμε το αρχικό περιεχόμενο αυτής της λέξης, προκειμένου να "συμβαδίσουμε" με το νέο, που εστιάζεται στο διώροφο της κατασκευής, ή να διατηρήσουμε την αρχική της σημασία; Είναι πολύ δύσκολο εδώ να προταθεί κάτι γενικό, καθώς είναι μεγάλη η δύναμη της συνήθειας. Πάντως, σε ότι με αφορά, προτιμώ το παλαιό περιεχόμενο ατής της λέξης, καθότι η ιδέα αυτή έχει ευρεία εφαρμογή και στα τρανζίστορ, στην περιοχή των 10-100 MHz.
Σημειώνω, ότι η ιδέα του cascode ενισχυτή μπορεί να πραγματοποιηθεί και στις ακουστικές συχνότητες: συνδέοντας στην άνοδο της άνω λυχνίας μία μεγάλη αντίσταση της τάξης των 100 κΩ, ωστόσο με γειωμένο το πλέγμα της άνω λυχνίας. Ο ενισχυτής αυτός, όντως είναι cascode και είναι σωστό να αποκαλείται έτσι. 
Όσο για τις άλλες διώροφες κατασκευές, προτιμώ στην  ονομασία τους να αντικατοπτρίζεται η ουσία της πρότασης ή το σκεπτικό της, για παράδειγμα: "ενισχυτής, με δυναμική ανοδική αντίσταση". 
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nick1974

δε διαφωνω οτι οτιδηποτε rf-ικο μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει και σε audio, οπως πχ οδηγηση καθοδου και γειωμενο πλεγμα, κατι που σε audio δε προσφερει τιποτα, και φυσικα χρησιμοποιειται και το cascode https://tubecad.com/2012/10/blog0248.htm.
Αλλα το θεμα ειναι πως τουτο εδω, αν και το "ενισχυτής, με δυναμική ανοδική αντίσταση" που προτεινεις ειναι πολυ πιο σωστο ως προς την περιγραφη του, ελα ντε που ολοι το αποκαλουν cascode!  :Biggrin:  (και βασικα ολες τις ...διωροφες -οπως τις αποκαλεις- κατασκευες cascode τις λενε, ακομα κι αυτες που οδηγουν την πανω λυχνια )

----------


## VaselPi

Κωνσταντίνε (*dinos.liaskos*), σημείωσε τα datashits της λυχνίας 6SN7:

6,3 V, 600 mA
Ua= 250 V
Ia= 9 mA
Ug1=-8 V
S = 2,6 mA/V
Ri= 7,7 kΩ 
_μ =_ 20 
Pmax = 2,5 W 
Uf/k= 100 V max. 

Απ' ότι βλέπω, η επιλογή αυτής της λυχνίας είναι μάλλον ατυχής, αν τη προορίζεις για προ ενισχυτή, καθότι με _μ_ = 20, ζήτημα αν στην πρώτη λυχνία επιτύχεις ενίσχυση 20, που είναι λίγο. Αλλά και τα Uf/k= 100 V max, είναι λίγα για "cascode" συνδεσμολογία και 350 βολτ τροφοδοσία. Για σύγκριση: στην ΕCC83,  _μ =_ 100 και Uf/k= 180 V max.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nick1974

> Απ' ότι βλέπω, η επιλογή αυτής της λυχνίας είναι μάλλον ατυχής, αν τη προορίζεις για προ ενισχυτή, καθότι με _μ_ = 20, ζήτημα αν στην πρώτη λυχνία επιτύχεις ενίσχυση 20, που είναι λίγο. Αλλά και τα Uf/k= 100 V max, είναι λίγα. Για σύγκριση: στην ΕCC83,  _μ =_ 100 και Uf/k= 180 V max.
> Βασίλειος.




Βασιλη η 6sn7 εχει βγαλει πολυ ωραιους ενισχυτες (σαν πρωτο σταδιο) η και προενισχυτες, και η λογικη της χαμηλες ενισχυσης μερικες φορες ειναι θετικο κι οχι αρνητικο (αναλογα την πηγη μπορει να θελει κι αλλο σταδιο βεβαια).
Αν θελει για κεφαλη βεβαια εννωειται δε θα παιξει και θα θελει και αλλο σταδιο και riaa κτλ, αλλα για τις συνηθισμενες πηγες (dac, καρτες ηχου, cd, media centers, δεκτες κτλ) που βγαζουν ηδη καποιο καλο πλατος ειναι πραγματικα πολυ καλη επιλογη και η νουμερο ενα επιλογη πολλων ανθρωπων (κι εχω κι εγω μερικες και με τρωει να φτιαξω κατι μ αυτες).
Επισεις η χαμηλη ενισχυση ειναι πολυ θετικο αν ειναι ο πρωτος του λαμπατος.
Τωρα οσον αφορα το Uf/k  χμμμμ... εδω οι γνωμες για το πως "πρεπει" να τροφοδοτουνται τα νηματα ειναι αρκετες.
Αλλοι ορκιζονται στην εναλασσομενη που λεει ο κατασκευαστης, και grounded, αλλοι θελουν λιγο σηκωμενο θετικα, αλλοι dc grounded, αλλοι dc floating ground κτλ κτλ κτλ. 
Αν η επιλογη ειναι dc floating gr. δεν υπαρχει θεμα νομιζω. Επισεις δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν υπαρχει πραγματικα πρακτικα θεμα, γιατι τοσοι και τοσοι που δουλευουν αυτες τις λαμπες... ...εχμμμ... ..."διωροφα"  :Lol:  (να μη πω την κακια λεξη  :Tongue: ) δε νομιζω να αλλαζουν λαμπες καθε μηνα, ουτε να τις εχουν ολοι floating gr. (βεβαια δεν παιρνω ορκο γιατι δεν ειμαι ενας απ αυτους οποτε δεν εχω προσωπικη αποψη)

----------


## VaselPi

_ελα ντε που ολοι το αποκαλουν casco!de

_Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nick1974*._ 

_Νίκο, και σε αυτό μπορεί να βρεθεί λύση, βάζοντας τη λέξη cascode σε εισαγωγικά: "cascode". 
Βασίλειος.

----------


## VaselPi

Νίκο, είναι σωστά αυτά που λες για τη λυχνία 6SN7, αλλά ο Κωνσταντίνος (*dinos.liaskos*) θέλει να επαναλάβει το σχέδιο του *aris285*, όπου ο προ ενισχυτής αποτελείται μόνο από μία μονάδα ενίσχυσης σε τρίοδο, ακολουθούμενη από έναν ακόλουθο τάσης και τη μονάδα εξόδου,  με την EL34, και τίποτα άλλο. Για το σχέδιο αυτό, τη 6SN7 τη βλέπω λίγη.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nick1974

> _
> _βάζοντας τη λέξη cascode σε εισαγωγικά: "cascode". 
> Βασίλειος.



η μετα προσθετουμε τις λεξεις cathode follower:

Τhe SRPP circuit has also been referred to as a SEPP, T*otem Pole, Mu Follower, Mu amplifier* and *Cascoded Cathode Follower.* The original name for this circuit is a *Balanced Direct and Alternating Current Amplifier* (Maurice Artzt, Radio Corporation of America, February 9, 1943, Patent 2310342).

να πω οτι τα χα διαβασει και ξαναδιαβασει αυτα?







> Νίκο, είναι σωστά αυτά που λες για τη λυχνία 6SN7, αλλά ο Κωνσταντίνος (*dinos.liaskos*) θέλει να επαναλάβει το σχέδιο του *aris285*, όπου ο προ ενισχυτής αποτελείται μόνο από μία μονάδα ενίσχυσης σε τρίοδο, ακολουθούμενη από έναν ακόλουθο τάσης και τη μονάδα εξόδου, με την EL34, και τίποτα άλλο. Για το σχέδιο αυτό, τη 6SN7 τη βλέπω λίγη.
> Βασίλειος.



αν θελει να αντιγραψει ενα ηδη επιτυχημενο σχεδιο που γνωριζουμε πως λειτουργει τοτε καλυτερα ειναι να το αντιγραψει ως εχει χωρις πειραματισμους και μετατροπες.
Αυτα μπορουν να γινουν στον επομενο λαμπατο (αφου κανεις δε μπορει να φτιαξει μονο εναν :Wink:  )

----------


## dinos.liaskos

> οκ, αλλα πως να τους λεμε οταν ολοι -η εστω σχεδον ολοι- τους λενε cascode?
> 
> μιλαω γι αυτη τη σχεδιαση οπου αντι για αντισταση μπαινει το δευτερο μερος της τριοδου... εχει καποια αλλη ονομασια? (και τωρα που το σκεφτομαι πρεπει να χει γινει μεγαλη παρεξηγηση σε συζητησεις).



και μια που το εφερε η κουβεντα ψαρεψα αυτο στο νετ...η ονομασια εχει ως εξης.........

Single ended output stage with 6L6 GC as triode 6L6 Cascode excited SE

και το σχηματικο του ειναι το παρακατω!

image007.gif

----------


## VaselPi

_η μετα προσθετουμε τις λεξεις cathode follower:_

Τhe SRPP circuit has also been referred to as a SEPP, T*otem Pole, Mu Follower, Mu amplifier* and *Cascoded Cathode Follower.* The original name for this circuit is a *Balanced Direct and Alternating Current Amplifier* (Maurice Artzt, Radio Corporation of America, February 9, 1943, Patent 2310342).

_να πω οτι τα χα διαβασει και ξαναδιαβασει αυτα?


_Αρχικό μήνυμα από * nick1974*.

Νίκο, τον έχω συναντήσει και εγώ αυτόν τον όρο, *"Cascoded Cathode Follower,* αλλά εδώ πρόκειται για μία ειδική κατασκευή, που όντος είναι ακόλουθος τάσης, αλλά αντί για ωμική αντίσταση, στην κάθοδο μπαίνει η δεύτερη λυχνία, ως ηλεκτρονικά ελεγχόμενη δυναμική αντίσταση. Στην κατασκευή αυτή το σήμα εισόδου εφαρμόζεται στο πλέγμα της άνω τριόδου, ενώ το σήμα εξόδου παίρνεται από την κάθοδό της, που "πατάει" στην άνοδο της κάτω. Επιπλέον, για ανάδραση, ένας πυκνωτής συνδέει το πλέγμα της κάτω με την άνοδο της άνω, στην οποία έχουν συνδέσει και μία μικρή ανοδική αντίσταση, προκειμένου τη μεταβολή του ρεύματος να τη μετατρέπει σε τάση. Τη διώροφη αυτή κατασκευή θα την αποκαλούσα "ακόλουθος τάσης με δυναμική καθοδική αντίσταση", καθότι, επί της ουσίας, όντος, είναι καθοδικός ακόλουθος τάσης με πολύ καλές επιδόσεις.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## VaselPi

Κωνσταντίνε (dinos.liaskos), το ότι σχεδόν από όλους ο όρος cascode ταυτίζεται με τη διώροφη κατασκευή-αυτό το βλέπουμε. Αυτό που συζητάμε εδώ είναι αν αυτό είναι σωστό, καθώς με την κατασκευή αυτή μπορείς να κάνεις πολλά και διάφορα πράγματα και, όπως νομίζω, δεν είναι σωστό να "τσουβαλιάζονται" στον ίδιο όρο: "cascode". Αλώστε, όλες οι "cascode" λειτουργίες μπορούν να πραγματοποιηθούν και δίχως τη διώροφη κατασκευή. Αυτό που κερδίζουμε από αυτήν είναι η άμεση ζεύξη των ενεργών στοιχείων του κυκλώματος, δηλαδή μας απαλλάσσει από τους πυκνωτές ζεύξης. Επομένως, μετά τη λέξη "cascode", περιμένω να δω και το προσδιοριστικό της, όπως στο σωστό παράδειγμα: "Cascoded Cathode Follower". Δίχως το προσδιοριστικό, ο όρος "cascode", μόνο σύγχυση δημιουργεί.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## dinos.liaskos

> Κωνσταντίνε (dinos.liaskos), το ότι σχεδόν από όλους ο όρος cascode ταυτίζεται με τη διώροφη κατασκευή-αυτό το βλέπουμε........Επομένως, μετά τη λέξη "cascode", περιμένω να δω και το προσδιοριστικό της, όπως στο σωστό παράδειγμα: "Cascoded Cathode Follower". Δίχως το προσδιοριστικό, ο όρος "cascode", μόνο σύγχυση δημιουργεί.
> Βασίλειος.



βλεπω οτι υπαρχουν αντικρουομενες αποψεις σχετικα με το θεμα! καλα θα ειναι κανεις να μαθαινει τα πραγματα σωστα απ την αρχη (για μενα μιλαω) και βαση οσων εχω διαβασει εως τωρα θα προτιμουσα τον ορο  "Cascoded Cathode Follower" αφου αυτο ακριβως γινετε στην πραξη! φυσικα εχω δει και βλεπω διαφορα κυκλωματα
καποια απο τα οποια ακομη δεν μπορω να κατανοησω! ειναι και θεμα πειρας.....αλλα ποια εχουν Cathode Follower...ποια ειναι ποια τα push pull...και ce..μπορω να τα κατανοησω!
ανοιξα τα ματακια μου και διαβαζω! εδω ας πουμε το μελος ikaros1978 εχει ενα σχηματικο σε κλαση Α μια τριοδος ecc83 η οποια το ενα τριοδικο της οδηγει μια kt88 και το αλλο αλλη μια kt88 ! αν δεν καταλαβα κατι λαθος!! τωρα για να μπορεσουμε να χρησιμοποιησουμε και τα δυο μερη της τριοδου για μια kt88..πρεπει να τη βαλουμε σε διαταξη Cathode Follower....! σωστα? ηηηη? υπαρχει κ αλλος τροπος για να γινει αυτο! δλδ να χρησιμοποιησουμε ολη την τριοδο αλλα οχι με διαταξη Cathode Follower ??? 


kt88 single ended amplifier 001.jpg

----------


## nick1974

> βλεπω οτι υπαρχουν αντικρουομενες αποψεις σχετικα με το θεμα! καλα θα ειναι κανεις να μαθαινει τα πραγματα σωστα απ την αρχη (για μενα μιλαω)



Ακριβως, εγω πχ το μαθα λαθος, και μαλιστα απο επαγγελματια κατασκευαστη τετοιων ενισχυτων με πολλες γνωσεις και πολλες περγαμηνες, αλλα το προβλημα ειναι πως σε αυτη την κατηγορια ανηκει ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥΣ κοσμος, και μαλιστα ολων των εθνικοτητων!
Μεχρι εκει βεβαια δε σε νοιαζει, αλλα το προβλημα θα το δεις αν πας και πεις σε καποιον "cascoded cathode follower" και σε ρωταει τι πατεντα ανακαλυψες  :Lol: 

οσον αφορα την ερωτηση υπαρχουν παμπολοι συνδυασμοι που βγαζουν ενα καλο σχεδιο. 2 πραγματα που θα χεις παντα στο μυαλο σου ειναι η ενισχυση και η συνθετη αντισταση

----------


## VaselPi

_ανοιξα τα ματακια μου και διαβαζω! εδω ας πουμε το μελος ikaros1978 εχει ενα σχηματικο σε κλαση Α μια τριοδος ecc83 η οποια το ενα τριοδικο της οδηγει μια kt88 και το αλλο αλλη μια kt88 ! αν δεν καταλαβα κατι λαθος!! τωρα για να μπορεσουμε να χρησιμοποιησουμε και τα δυο μερη της τριοδου για μια kt88..πρεπει να τη βαλουμε σε διαταξη Cathode Follower....! σωστα? ηηηη? υπαρχει κ αλλος τροπος για να γινει αυτο! δλδ να χρησιμοποιησουμε ολη την τριοδο αλλα οχι με διαταξη Cathode Follower ??? 
_


_

_Αρχικό μήνυμα από *dinos.liaskos*. 
_
_Κωνσταντίνε, το σχέδιο δουλεύει, μάλλον, όπως έχει και δεν υπάρχει λόγος να καταφύγει κανείς στον ακόλουθο τάσης. Στον ακόλουθο καταφεύγουμε όταν ο ΚΤ88 λειτουργεί με ρεύμα στο οδηγό πλέγμα, δηλαδή όταν το δυναμικό του πλέγματος γίνεται θετικότερο της καθόδου. Συμβαίνει αυτό όταν το πλάτος της τάσης στο πλέγμα είναι μεγαλύτερο από την τάση πόλωσης της λυχνίας.

ΚΤ88, Κλάση Α: Ua=250 V, Ia=140 mA, S=11,5 mA/V, Ug1=-15 V 

Όπως τον βλέπω τον ΚΤ88, στα 5 κΩ της ανόδου, τα βαττ είναι 20, όταν το πλάτος του εναλλασσόμενου ρεύματος είναι 90 mA (rms 63,2 mA). Καθώς S=11,5 mA/V, το πλάτος της τάσης στο οδηγό πλέγμα είναι 7,8 βολτ και επειδή η πόλωση είναι -15 βολτ, το δυναμικό του πλέγματος ποτέ δεν αποκτά θετικότερες τιμές.

Στην 12ΑΧ7 (S=1,25 mA/v, Ri=80 κΩ), η ενίσχυση κατά τάση είναι 38 και επομένως στην είσοδό της αρκεί το σήμα να έχει πλάτος 7,8/38 = 0,2 βολτ. 

Μόνο ένα πρόβλημα βλέπω στο σχηματικό που αναφέρεις: η καθοδική αντίσταση της ΚΤ88 είναι 500 Ω, που ίσως είναι σωστή για λειτουργία στην κλάση Β, αλλά για την κλάση Α μου φαίνεται πολύ μεγάλη. Για λειτουργία στην κλάση Α, η αντίσταση αυτή θα έπρεπε  να είναι της τάξης 100-120 Ω.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## dinos.liaskos

> _
> _Κωνσταντίνε, το σχέδιο δουλεύει, μάλλον, όπως έχει και δεν υπάρχει λόγος να καταφύγει κανείς στον ακόλουθο τάσης.



σιγουρα δουλευει αφου εχει υλοποιηθει απο πολλα μελη το συγκεκριμενο..απλα το εφερα ως παραδειγμα και προς αποκτηση γνωσεων!
το πρωτο μηχανημα που θα κανω χωρις καμια αλλαγη ειναι του αρη ecc81 & el34...ειναι ενας πολυ ωραιος τροπος
να μπω ομαλα στον κοσμο του audio tube...! μετα θα αρχισω τους πειραματισμους! το συγκεκριμενο σχεδιο του ikaros1978 ειναι πολυ
ελκυστικο για δευτερο κατα σειρα! απο τον καινουργιο μηνα θα παραγγειλω και τους μετασχηματιστες εξοδου και τροφοδοσιας και καλη
μας αρχη! η em 80  με εχει παιδεψει λιγο να τη βρω....αλλα θα τη βρω..! επισεις το οργανακι που θελω να βαλω για ma ειναι κ αυτο ενα
ενα θεμα αφου δεν υπαρχει στην ελλαδα μονο ebay! αλλα θα τη βρω την ακρη και δω! τελος αφου υπαρχει το νημα για αποριες περι σχεδιων
θα σας ενημερωνω και θα σας ρωτω σε οτι δεν καταλαβαινω! ευχαριστω!

----------


## ΠΑΛΑΙΜΑΧΟΣ

> η em 80  με εχει παιδεψει λιγο να τη βρω....αλλα θα τη βρω..!



Κωνσταντίνε ορίστε: ://www.ebay.com/itm/DC170-250V-Magic-Eye-Tube-6E2-EM84-VU-Meter-Audio-Level-Indicator-for-Amp-Signal/222747623118?hash=item33dccafece:g:C1gAAOSwAC1aKgr  a Με μια μικρή τροποποίηση στην πλακέτα του την συνδέεις απευθείας στις ανόδους των λυχνιών εξόδου.

----------


## ΠΑΛΑΙΜΑΧΟΣ

https://www.ebay.com/itm/DC170-250V-...gAAOSwAC1aKgra

----------


## dinos.liaskos

> https://www.ebay.com/itm/DC170-250V-...gAAOSwAC1aKgra



σ ευχαριστω φιλε τα εχω δει στο ebay προς το παρον ψαχνω ελλαδα μηπως βρω καμια ξεχασμενη...κατι εχει παιξει..! και ψαχνω και οργανα με φωτισμο
δεν υπαρχουν πουθενα κ αυτα! απο αγορες στο ebay εχω μεσανυχτα ακομα! αλλα αν δεν καταφερω να τα βρω εκει θα κοιταξω!

----------


## nick1974

> και ψαχνω και οργανα με φωτισμο
> δεν υπαρχουν πουθενα κ αυτα!




τα δικα μου τα χα παρει απο aliexpress σε τιμη χωμα (δε θυμαμαι ποσο αλλα νομιζω κατω απο 10 ευρω το ενα... ισως ακομα λιγοτερο)
γενικα σε υλικα ο Κινεζος ειναι μονοδρομος

----------


## dinos.liaskos

> γενικα σε υλικα ο Κινεζος ειναι μονοδρομος




τελικα κατι βρηκα! θα καθαρισει τελικα ενας φιλος που εχει ebay.....και γενικος ψωνιζει απο τετοιες πλατφορμες! τοχει δηλαδη!
κατι αλλο που θα ηθελα να ρωτησω εχει να κανει με τη συνδεση της em 80 magic eye....! παει στην ανοδο...? παει στον μετασχηματιστη
εξοδου...? που? καπου πηρε το ματι μου ενα σχηματικο στο forum αλλα δεν μπορω να το βρω τωρα! και ακομη μια απορια...!
αυτο δεν μπορει να συνδεθει και στις δυο εξοδους....ετσι δεν ειναι? διχνει ενα σημα μιας εξοδου! σωστα?  :Confused1:  αν εχει καποιος το σχηματικο
συνδεσης ας βοηθησει!

----------


## aris285

Κανε αυτο που εκανα και εγω συνδεεται πανω στις 2 ανοδους.

EM80_Schematic.jpg

----------


## p.gabr

Άρη ακολουθεί την μουσική αυτό το πράγμα γιατί ο 0,1u με την 1Μωμ στο οδηγο δίνουν μεγάλη σταθερά χρόνου? 
Και 350 βολτ είναι λιγάκι πολλά για την λυχνία. 
Οκ απλά ρωτάω, εσύ ξέρεις.

----------


## aris285

Βασικα εχω κανει ενα λαθακι στο σχεδιο.

αυτο ειναι το σωστο.
EM80_Schematic.jpg

Παναγιωτη ναι ακολουθει μια χαρα αλοστε το λεει και πανω στο σχεδιο να παιξεις με τον C hold αλλα 100n ειναι καλα. Το σχεδιο ζηταει 200-250ν (το datasheet λεει 250ν) και με την 47Κ απο τα 350ν πεφτουμε περιπου 120ν και ειμαστε οκ.

----------


## dinos.liaskos

> Βασικα εχω κανει ενα λαθακι στο σχεδιο.
> 
> αυτο ειναι το σωστο.
> EM80_Schematic.jpg
> 
> Παναγιωτη ναι ακολουθει μια χαρα αλοστε το λεει και πανω στο σχεδιο να παιξεις με τον C hold αλλα 100n ειναι καλα. Το σχεδιο ζηταει 200-250ν (το datasheet λεει 250ν) και με την 47Κ απο τα 350ν πεφτουμε περιπου 120ν και ειμαστε οκ.



α μαλιστα αν καταλαβα καλα παιρνει σημα και απο τις δυο ανοδους
των εξοδων! δλδ left & right chanel  !

----------


## aris285

> α μαλιστα αν καταλαβα καλα παιρνει σημα και απο τις δυο ανοδους
> των εξοδων! δλδ left & right chanel  !



ετσι ακριβως.

----------


## ΠΑΛΑΙΜΑΧΟΣ

> Βασικα εχω κανει ενα λαθακι στο σχεδιο.
> 
> αυτο ειναι το σωστο.
> EM80_Schematic.jpg
> 
> Παναγιωτη ναι ακολουθει μια χαρα αλοστε το λεει και πανω στο σχεδιο να παιξεις με τον C hold αλλα 100n ειναι καλα. Το σχεδιο ζηταει 200-250ν (το datasheet λεει 250ν) και με την 47Κ απο τα 350ν πεφτουμε περιπου 120ν και ειμαστε οκ.



 Άρη την 47Κ πώς την υπολόγισες; Ξέρεις πόσα ma τραβάει η ΕΜ84 ανοδικά;

----------


## aris285

> Άρη την 47Κ πώς την υπολόγισες; Ξέρεις πόσα ma τραβάει η ΕΜ84 ανοδικά;



φυσικα το γράφει στα datasheet.
βασικά εγώ έχω βάλει την ρωσική εκδοση της em80 αλλά δεν νομίζω  ότι έχει διαφορά.

----------


## ΠΑΛΑΙΜΑΧΟΣ

> Το σχεδιο ζηταει 200-250ν (το datasheet λεει 250ν) και με την 47Κ απο τα 350ν πεφτουμε περιπου 120ν και ειμαστε οκ.



To datasheet λέει Ια= 2,75 mA. Οπότε με την 47Κ πάμε στα 220V. Tώρα είμαστε ωραία και εντός σχεδίου.

----------


## dinos.liaskos

> εγώ έχω βάλει την ρωσική εκδοση της em80 αλλά δεν νομίζω  ότι έχει διαφορά.



εγω βρηκα της philips τωρα να δουμε βεβαια πως θα ειναι αλλα εχω κανει κουμαντο να βρω μερικες! φτιαχνω καβα δηλαδη!
και μετα πρεπει να μετατρεψω ενα χωρο που εχω 2χ2 σε εργαστηριο με πορτα....αυτο και αν θαναι κατασκευη φοβερη...
και ολα αυτα μεσα στο σπιτι....αν δεν εχουμε φωνες σημαινει πως το πετυχαμε!

----------


## dinos.liaskos

καλημερα σας....ψαχνοντας στο νετ επεσε το ματι μου σ ενα σχεδιο και αναρωτιεμαι αν στεκει....!
εχω διαβασει αρκετα ποστ απο μελη που εχουν πει οτι πολλα απ τα σχεδια στο νετ ειναι οτι ναναι
οποτε θεωρησα καλο να σας το δειξω! η αφορμη για το ψαξιμο ειναι οτι ψαχνω ενα σχεδιο η.....
παραπλησιο με τις.....ecc83 οδηγο και 2 el34 push pull αλλα δεν μπορεσα να βρω κατι τετοιο!
δηλαδη 3 λυχνιες ενα καναλι! το μονο κοντα σ αυτο που εψαχνα ειναι ενα σχεδιο που εφτιαξε
ο* ironda19 το κυκλωμα σχεδιαστικε απο τον tomhel και ειναι εδω!

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=72210


επισεις ανεβαζω και το σχεδιακι που βρηκα να μου πητε την γνωμη σας
ευχαριστω!12AX7, 2x6V6,6Y6,EL84.gif*

----------


## VaselPi

Βαγγέλη (*dinos.liaskos*), το σχέδιό σου, όπως το βλέπω, είναι καλά μελετημένο. Ωστόσο, τελικά, η ποιότητα του ήχου θα εξαρτηθεί από πολλούς παράγοντες, μερικούς από τους οποίους μπορείς να επηρεάσεις - άλλους όχι. Εδώ θα σταθώ μόνο στον phase-splirtter, από τον οποίο σε μεγάλο βαθμό εξαρτάται η ποιότητα του ήχου. 
Η αποστολή του phase-splirtter είναι να παράγει δύο εναλλασσόμενες τάσεις, "όσο γίνεται" πιο ίδιες σε πλάτος και, "όσο γίνεται", πιο αντίστροφες, σε όλο το φάσμα συχνοτήτων. Επομένως, στη ρύθμιση, θέλεις παλμογράφο. 
Αν δεν έχεις παλμογράφο και δουλεύεις στα "τυφλά", φρόντισε στον phase-splirtter οι αντιστάσεις 150, 470 και 510 κΩ να είναι "όσο γίνεται" πιο κοντά σε αυτές τις τιμές, δηλαδή να είναι ακριβείας, καθώς από αυτές εξαρτάται η ποιότητα του phase-splirtter. Η ακρίβεια των άλλων αντιστάσεων, δεν παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο.
Αν έχεις παλμογράφο, στο σημείο όπου ενώνονται οι αντιστάσεις 470 και 510 κΩ, εγώ θα έβαζα ένα τριμεράκι των 47 κΩ, στο οποίο τον δρομέα θα τον οδηγούσα στον πυκνωτή 0,05 μF, τον οποίο θα τον τετραπλασίαζα, τελικά, δηλαδή θα τον έκανα 0,2 μF. Με τη ρύθμιση, θα επιδίωκα "όσο γίνεται" πιο ίδια πλάτη και αντίστροφη φάση των δύο σημάτων (σε όλο το φάσμα συχνοτήτων, πολύ μικρή μετατόπιση της φάσης από τις 180 μοίρες).  
Βασίλειος.

----------


## spirakos

Βλεπω πως μπηκε και το ΡΡ προς μελετη, ευγε τεκνον. Επιμενω γιατι τα εχω δοκιμασμενα, βεβαια περι ορεξεως..
Και θα επιμεινω λιγο ακομα μιας και ψαχνεσαι αρκετα και ηδη τα συνθετα σου φαινονται πιο απλα
Πριν το σχεδιο να σχολιασω την επιμονη σου στις λυχνιες, φανταζομαι πως τις εχεις ηδη και θες να τις εκμεταλλευτεις

Το κοστος να παρεις καινουργιες  λυχνιες προκειμενου να εχεις ενα πιο ολοκληρωμενο σχεδιο ειναι ελαχιστο συγκριτικα με αυτο των μετ/στων εξοδου
Το κοστος ενος SE εξοδου θα ειναι 1.5 φορα πανω σε σχεση με τον αντιστοιχο ΡΡ (βαττικα). Το διακενο που απαιτει το DC ενος SE σημαινει πολλες παραπανω σπειρες = απωλειες τυλιγματος = χαμηλωτερο bandwith = μεγαλυτερος πυρηνας = κοστος. Το μονο μεγαλο πλεονεκτημα ειναι η σχεδιαστικη ευκολια

Για το σχεδιο τωρα, χρησιμοποιει paraphase splitter = μεγαλο gain για να μπορεσει να οδηγησει απ΄ευθειας = μεγαλυτερη παραμορφωση
Συμφωνω με το ποτ που αναφερει ο Βασιλειος, οπως και για τους πυκνωτες που φανταζομαι υπολογισε την τιμη τους
Οσο για παλμογραφο νομιζω πως καποιος θα βρεθει να σε εξυπηρετησει για μια ρυθμιση. Αν βρεθεις Αττικη ελα να το κανουμε παρεα
Παντως για το σχεδιακι εγκρινω λογω ευκολιας, μη σε τρομοκρατουν τα οσα λεω, θα παιξει..

Τελος θα με ενδιεφερε πολυ να μαθω τον τροπο που ρυθμιζεται η φαση οταν εχει ηδη ρυθμιστει το πλατος

----------


## dinos.liaskos

> Βλεπω πως μπηκε και το ΡΡ προς μελετη, ευγε τεκνον. Επιμενω γιατι τα εχω δοκιμασμενα, βεβαια περι ορεξεως..
> Και θα επιμεινω λιγο ακομα μιας και ψαχνεσαι αρκετα και ηδη τα συνθετα σου φαινονται πιο απλα



πραγματικα σου βγαζω το καπελο.....λες και διαβασες το μυαλο μου! RESPECT... :Rolleyes: ....! δεν ειναι το θεμα οτι εχω καποιες λυχνιες στην ακρη...!
αυτο το σχεδιακι που ανεβασα η κατι παραπλησιο τελος παντων ειναι το δυτερο κατα σειρα προς υλοποιηση...! 
εγω σκεφτηκα πχ. μια ecc83 και δυο el34 pp ανα καναλι....! ναι....μου φαινεται ποιο απλο! το πρωτο κατα σειρα ειναι το σχεδιο του αρη με τον
ecc81 & el34 se....μετα θα κανω αυτο...! δεν ξερω γιατι μου αρεσε τοσο πολυ αυτη η τοπολογια...!! απλα ηθελα να ειναι απλο σε πρωτη φαση
για να το καταφερω! απλο στο ματι...γιατι στην πραξη ειναι αρκετα δυσκολο στις ρυθμισεις απο οτι λετε! το μονο που με καθυστερει απο το να 
πιασω το κολητηρι ειναι οι εξοδου και υψηλης που περιμενω..και μερικα μπλιμπλικια..οργανακια + το σασι κουτι που δεν εχω καταληξει ακομη!
λυχνιες ολες καινουργιες και εχω αρκετες....επισεις περιμενω και τα (μαγικα ματια) ας ειναι καλα ενα φιλαρακι που εχει ακρες μεσα εξω! και
εφοσον περιμενουμε τα εξαρτηματα του se αρχισα την ερευνα για το επομενο...πραγματικα δεν υπαρχει τιποτα ποιο μαγικο απ το να φτιαχνεις
κατι και να το ακους να παιζει....!

----------


## dinos.liaskos

> Αν βρεθεις Αττικη ελα να το κανουμε παρεα



και μονο που το προτεινες σ ευχαριστω πολυ....!
αν και ειμαι ικανος να ερθω μονο γ αυτο!!! :Biggrin:

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Κωνσταντίνε δες και αυτό το σχέδιο.

----------


## dinos.liaskos

> Κωνσταντίνε δες και αυτό το σχέδιο.



ευχαριστω φιλε...πολυ καλο διχνει...! το ιδανικοτερο που ψαχνω ειναι ενα με μια ecc83 και δυο el34 pp για καθε καναλι!
αν δεν βρω θα αρκεστω σε μερικα που εχω δει με καποιες αλλαγες!

----------


## dinos.liaskos

οριστε και ακομη ενα με διαταξη στη πρωτη λυχνια....Cathode Follower...και pp στην εξοδο! πολυ ελκυστικο και αυτο!
με την  12AT7 (ecc81) για οδηγο και τελικο σταδιο δυο 6W6 pp ....! ερωτηση...! η 6W6 ειναι αντιστοιχη της 6v6...?

Tube 12AT7 + 6W6 Push - Pull 15WATT P0WER AMPLIFIER.gif

----------


## aris285

Προσωπικά απο ολα τα σχεδια που προτάθηκαν δεν θα εκανα κανενα.
αφου φτιαχνεις ΡΡ ουσιαστικα το κανεις για την ισχυ του αρα καντο σωστα, 
δηλαδη.

1, αρνητική πόλωση στα πλεγματα και οχι με αντιστασεις στις καθοδους (για να παρεις την μεγιστη ισχυ)
2. μετασχηματιστης εξοδου Ultralinear στο 50% με Μ6 πυρηνα.
3. μια λαμπιστα προενισχυση πχ EF86 πριν το phase inverter (για να μην το δουλεύουμε στα ορια και παραμορφονει)

Πιστεύω οτι το καλητερο σχεδιο αλλα οχι τελειο ειναι του ελεκτορ.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Καλημέρα σε όλους και καλό σαββατοκύριακο.Κωνσταντίνε εάν δεν έχεις λάμπες και ξεκινάς κάτι από την αρχή αξίζει να δώσεις κάτι παραπάνω για ενισχυτή.Εδώ είναι η υλοποίηση του σχεδίου που ανέβασα.

----------


## spirakos

> οριστε και ακομη ενα με διαταξη στη πρωτη λυχνια....Cathode Follower...και pp στην εξοδο! πολυ ελκυστικο και αυτο!
> με την  12AT7 (ecc81) για οδηγο και τελικο σταδιο δυο 6W6 pp ....! ερωτηση...! η 6W6 ειναι αντιστοιχη της 6v6...?
> 
> Tube 12AT7 + 6W6 Push - Pull 15WATT P0WER AMPLIFIER.gif



Κωνσταντινε αυτο ειναι με cathodyne phase inverter, εχει παρα πολυ καλη ισορροπια των 2 σηματων
Δοκιμασμενο σαν αναστροφεας με αριστα αποτελεσματα

Αρη το σχεδιο του ελεκτορ ηταν το 1ο που εκανα οταν δεν ηξερα τι σημαινει λυχνια. Ειναι πολυ αποδοτικο αλλα για να παιξει καλα θελει τους Lundahl εξοδου που προτεινει, οποτε το κοστος απογειωνεται. Εγω το ειχα επιχειρησει με Amplimo. Οκ, επαιξε και μαλιστα δυνατα. Αξιζει κυριως γιατι προσφερει ετοιμες πλακετες και το εχουν δουλεψει πολλοι αρα υπαρχει γνωση και εμπειρια





> Καλημέρα σε όλους και καλό σαββατοκύριακο.Κωνσταντίνε εάν δεν έχεις λάμπες και ξεκινάς κάτι από την αρχή αξίζει να δώσεις κάτι παραπάνω για ενισχυτή.Εδώ είναι η υλοποίηση του σχεδίου που ανέβασα.



Νικο το ημιτονο στην 1η φωτο δεν εχει ιδιες κορυφες, σε ποιο σημειο πηρες αυτη τη μετρηση; Οταν κλιπαρει ψαλιδιζει ταυτοχρονα και στα 2 ακρα;

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Σπύρο έχει πολλά χρόνια που έχει φτιαχτεί αυτός ο ενισχυτής και είναι από φίλο μου που ακούει και μέχρι σήμερα με αυτόν.Γύρω στο 2008 κατασκευάστηκε και η μέτρηση αυτή είναι στο δεύτερο στάδιο.Δεν θυμάμαι κάτι παραπάνω.

----------


## dinos.liaskos

> Κωνσταντινε αυτο ειναι με cathodyne phase inverter, εχει παρα πολυ καλη ισορροπια των 2 σηματων
> Δοκιμασμενο σαν αναστροφεας με αριστα αποτελεσματα



εχω πολλα να μαθω ακομη...! μου φανηκε σαν Cathode Follower...! η 6w6 ειναι αντιστοιχη της 6l6 η  6v6....
οι εξοδου τι τιμες εχουν περιπου...? 3k5 με 20 watt περιπου?
σ αυτο το σημειο να εξηγησω κατι...! τα σχεδια στα οποια ανεβαζω και ρωτω πληροφοριες ειναι διοτι
το δευτερο μηχανημα που θελω να κανω θα επιλεχθει για την απλοτητα κατασκευης και μονο.......ως pp...!
γ αυτο βλεπετε σχηματικα με 3 λυχνιες ανα καναλι και οχι 4..! θα το παω σιγα σιγα και ας γινουν και λαθη!
θα πειραματιστω θα ρωτησω ισως και να καψω ακομη.....αλλα θα μαθω γιατι ειναι κατι που μ αρεσει!!!

----------


## dinos.liaskos

> Καλημέρα σε όλους και καλό σαββατοκύριακο.Κωνσταντίνε εάν δεν έχεις λάμπες και ξεκινάς κάτι από την αρχή αξίζει να δώσεις κάτι παραπάνω για ενισχυτή.Εδώ είναι η υλοποίηση του σχεδίου που ανέβασα.



ειναι πολυ ωραιο συνολο...φιλε ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ! θα το εχω υποψιν για παρακατω!

----------


## Dimitris AR

Καλησπερα , μετα απο τοσες ενδιαφερουσες προτασεις απο τα αλλα μελη , να προτεινω και εγω ενα ωραιο σχεδιακι , προκειται για τον PILOT AA-902A , με τις 6L6 λυχνιες , ειναι σχετικα ευκολο για εναν που θελει να κανει αρχη με τις λυχνιες , καθως δεν θα μπλεξει με αρνητικες τασεις πολωσης ( για τις τελικες λυχνιες ) , ουτε θα μπλεξει με  διαφορικους ενισχυτες στην εισοδο , στο σχεδιο βλεπουμε ότι οι λυχνιες εξοδου είναι σε πεντοδικη συνδεσμολογια , μπορει ευκολα να γινει ultra linear για χαμηλοτερες παραμορφωσεις , επισης αντι της ανορθωτριας μπορει να χρησημοποιηθουν solid state διοδακια με την καταλληλη ταση τροφοδοσιας και αντι της λυχνισς  6C4 μπορει να μπει μια ECC82 - 12AU7  ( η μια τριοδος από τις δυο ) .

----------


## dinos.liaskos

> Καλησπερα , μετα απο τοσες ενδιαφερουσες προτασεις απο τα αλλα μελη , να προτεινω και εγω ενα ωραιο σχεδιακι , προκειται για τον PILOT AA-902A , με τις 6L6 λυχνιες



καλημερα σας....φιλε Dimitris AR ευχαριστω για την απαντηση και φυσικα για το ενδιαφερον και τη βοηθεια.......(προταση) σου οπως φυσικα και των υπολοιπων μελων
που με πολυ υπομονη.......με  κατευθύνουν και με γεμιζουν με γνωσεις που πριν δεν κατειχα! και αυτο το σχεδιακι μ αρεσει πολυ...μοιαζει ευκολο και πραγματικα
με βαζεις στη μπριζα...(οχι πως δεν ειμαι) να το φτιαξω...! ειδικα δε....που εχω βρει ενα φιλο που εχει μια 4αδα JAN 6l6 και μου τις δινει...! το σιγουρο ειναι
πως δεν μπορω να αντισταθω στο να τις παρω! αρα καποια στιγμη θα το φτιαξω!

θα ηθελα αν γνωριζει καποιος να μου πει.....η 6w6 εναι αντοιστηχια της 6l6....?

----------


## Dimitris AR

> καλημερα σας....φιλε Dimitris AR ευχαριστω για την απαντηση και φυσικα για το ενδιαφερον και τη βοηθεια.......(προταση) σου οπως φυσικα και των υπολοιπων μελων
> που με πολυ υπομονη.......με  κατευθύνουν και με γεμιζουν με γνωσεις που πριν δεν κατειχα! και αυτο το σχεδιακι μ αρεσει πολυ...μοιαζει ευκολο και πραγματικα
> με βαζεις στη μπριζα...(οχι πως δεν ειμαι) να το φτιαξω...! ειδικα δε....που εχω βρει ενα φιλο που εχει μια 4αδα JAN 6l6 και μου τις δινει...! το σιγουρο ειναι
> πως δεν μπορω να αντισταθω στο να τις παρω! αρα καποια στιγμη θα το φτιαξω!
> 
> θα ηθελα αν γνωριζει καποιος να μου πει.....η 6w6 εναι αντοιστηχια της 6l6....?



Να σαι καλα φιλε μου , η 6W6 ειναι πολυ πιο μικρη σε ισχυ σε συγκριση με την 6L6 ,  η 6L6 εχει μεγιστη ανοδικη απωλεια 30 W ενω η 6W6 μολις 10 W , οποτε καλυτερα θα ηταν να προτημησεις την 6L6 για να εχει o ενισχυτης σου μεγαλυτερη ισχυ εξοδου και να εχεις πιο μεγαλες εντασεις ακομα και με σχετικα πιο αναισθητα ηχεια ! .

----------


## dinos.liaskos

> 6W6 ειναι πολυ πιο μικρη σε ισχυ σε συγκριση με την 6L6.



εχουν ομως τα ιδια χαρακτηριστικα? δλδ πλεγματα ποδαρακια στις λυχνιες κτλπ? και αν ναι οι τασεις
παραμενουν ιδιες σ ενα σχηματικο που θα δουλευει μ αυτες...η αλλαζουν ολα?
αυτα τα δυο σχεδιακια μου αρεσαν πολυ! το pilot το δινει περι τα 20watt! διχνει πολυ καλο!
απλα δεν εχει τα χαρακτηριστικα των μετσχ/των υψηλης και εξοδου...οπως και το αλλο που
εχω ανεβασει...?  καμια ιδεα?

PILOT AA 902 A.jpgTube 12AT7 + 6W6 Push - Pull 15WATT P0WER AMPLIFIER.gif

----------


## Dimitris AR

Εχουν ιδιο pinout οι δυο λυχνυες , η 6W6 ειναι σχεδον ομοια με την 6V6 και για push pull σχεδιο θελεις μετασχηματιστη εξοδου 8Κ απο ανοδο σε ανοδο , ενω για την 6L6 θελεις 5,6 με 6,6 Κ απο ανοδο σε ανοδο , εννοειται ομως οτι η 6L6 μπορει να δουλεψει με υψηλοτερες τασεις και ρευματα ! .

----------


## aris285

με εκανες να ξεσκουριασω το μιαλο μου και εκατσα και εκανα ενα σχεδιακι για παρτη σου 1 ecc83 και 6L6 PP χωρις να χρειαστεις παλμογραφο για ρυθμησεις.

20180128_202619.jpg20180128_203802.jpg

περημενω βελτιωσεις απο τα υπολιπα μελη καθως και τιμη ΚΩ του εξοδου.

ξεχασα να σχεδιασω την αναδραση που παει στην καθοδο της 1ης.

----------


## Dimitris AR

Καλησπερα φιλε Αρη , φιλικα σου λεω οτι στο σχεδιο που εφτιαξες υπαρχουν αρκετα λαθη , ετσι οπως ειναι δεν προκειται να δουλεψει καθολου , διοτι στoν αναστροφεα φασεως η λυχνια δεν πολωνεται καθολου .

----------


## dinos.liaskos

> με εκανες να ξεσκουριασω το μιαλο μου και εκατσα και εκανα ενα σχεδιακι για παρτη σου 1 ecc83 και 6L6 PP χωρις να χρειαστεις παλμογραφο για ρυθμησεις.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72169Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72170
> 
> περημενω βελτιωσεις απο τα υπολιπα μελη καθως και τιμη ΚΩ του εξοδου.
> 
> ξεχασα να σχεδιασω την αναδραση που παει στην καθοδο της 1ης.



aris285 ευχαριστω πολυ....αν βρεθεις βολο...(θα σου στηλω τηλ μου) εχεις
μια τσιπουροκατασταση τιμης ενεκεν απο εμενα!
χαιρωμαι που  σε εβαλα στην μπριζα..(με την καλη  εννοια παντα).....!
αν θελεις σχεδιασε και την αναδραση της καθοδου της πρωτης και ανεβασε το
ξανα γιατι γυαλιζουν λιγο οι φωτο! και παλι σε υπερ ευχαριστω!!! στις θεσεις
των 6l6 θα μπορουσαν να ειναι και el34 με χαμηλοτερη ταση?

----------


## aris285

> Καλησπερα φιλε Αρη , φιλικα σου λεω οτι στο σχεδιο που εφτιαξες υπαρχουν αρκετα λαθη , ετσι οπως ειναι δεν προκειται να δουλεψει καθολου , διοτι στoν αναστροφεα φασεως η λυχνια δεν πολωνεται καθολου .



ναι εχεις δικιο ξεχασα μια αντισταση εκει.





> aris285 ευχαριστω πολυ....αν βρεθεις βολο...(θα σου στηλω τηλ μου) εχεις
> μια τσιπουροκατασταση τιμης ενεκεν απο εμενα!
> χαιρωμαι που  σε εβαλα στην μπριζα..(με την καλη  εννοια παντα).....!
> αν θελεις σχεδιασε και την αναδραση της καθοδου της πρωτης και ανεβασε το
> ξανα γιατι γυαλιζουν λιγο οι φωτο! και παλι σε υπερ ευχαριστω!!! στις θεσεις
> των 6l6 θα μπορουσαν να ειναι και el34 με χαμηλοτερη ταση?



λιγο δυσκολο να ανεβω βολο αλλα να εισαι καλα. οσο για το σχεδιο το εκανα με μολυβι και γιαλιζει θα το ξαναανεβασω ομως. για el34 μενει το ιδιο ακριβως μονο ο εξοδου αλαζει.

----------


## dinos.liaskos

> ναι εχεις δικιο ξεχασα μια αντισταση εκει.
> 
> 
> λιγο δυσκολο να ανεβω βολο αλλα να εισαι καλα.



ποτε δεν ξερεις....! καποια στιγμη μπορει να ερθεις!
ο υψηλης στο σχηματικο σου ειναι 2χ280 ac 500ma 2x30 ac & 2x3,15 8a νηματα!  ετσι?
ελπιζω να μην εκανα καμια πατατα που για το αλλο το se παραγγειλα τον μετασχηματιστη με μια ληψη 6,3...... :Confused1:

----------


## aris285

TUBE AMP PP PSU.jpgTUBE AMP PP.jpg

Λογικα ειναι σωστο τωρα. η τιμη της αναδρασης θελει δοκιμες.
Δεν εχεις κανει πατατα.
εδω ειναι  280 - 30 - 2χ3,15
οι αντιστασεις 10Ω στις καθοδους ειναι για να μετρας το ρευμα και να ρυθμιζεις το ποτενσιομετρο BIAS

κοιτα να δεις που βγηκε ιδιο με τον SE :Biggrin:

----------


## dinos.liaskos

> η 6W6 ειναι σχεδον ομοια με την 6V6 και για push pull σχεδιο θελεις μετασχηματιστη εξοδου 8Κ απο ανοδο σε ανοδο , ενω για την 6L6 θελεις 5,6 με 6,6 Κ απο ανοδο σε ανοδο , εννοειται ομως οτι η 6L6 μπορει να δουλεψει με υψηλοτερες τασεις και ρευματα ! .



 :Lol:  :Lol:  συγχαρητηρια αρη εγραψες...! αρα εδω θελουμε εξοδου περι τα 5,6 με 6,6 Κ για 6l6..! για el34 το ιδιο? και υψηλης γυρω στα 500ma αν δεν κανω λαθος! η αντισταση του fb ?

----------


## Dimitris AR

Βαλε και δυο αντιστασεις 100Ω / 2 watt στα G2 των 6L6 , επισης το αλλο pin του δευτερευοντος πρεπει να γειωθει ( γινονται τετοια λαθη βρε 'συ , θα σε μαλωσω χαχαχα ) επισης μπορει να μπουν  grid stoppers αντιστασεις 1 ΚΩ  στα πλεγματα της ECC83 ! .

----------


## aris285

για τους εξοδου θα σε γελασω για 6l6 μαλον 4,8Κ εγω περνω μετασχηματιστες απο τον Αντωνιαδη στην θεσσαλονικη του λεω τις τασεις και τις λαμπες και τα υπολογιζει αυτος. Ειχα φτιαξει εναν για el34 αλλα δεν θυμαμαι τωρα ποσο ηταν.

ο υψηλης 500 ισως ειναι οριακα για 2 καναλια καλητερα καντο 700mA τα 30ν 100mA

----------


## aris285

> Βαλε και δυο αντιστασεις 100Ω / 2 watt στα G2 των 6L6 , επισης το αλλο pin του δευτερευοντος πρεπει να γειωθει ( γινονται τετοια λαθη βρε 'συ , θα σε μαλωσω χαχαχα ) επισης μπορει να μπουν  grid stoppers αντιστασεις 1 ΚΩ  στα πλεγματα της ECC83 ! .



δεν νομιζω οτι χρειαζονται οι αντιστασεις στα σκριν αφου εχει ρυθμιση πολωσης  αλλα κακο δεν ειναι να μπουν δοκιμαστικα.

Τι ενωεις grid stopers δεν καταλαβα που να μπουν

Μερικα πραγματα οταν σχεδιαζουμε τα θεωρουμε αυτονοητα και τα παραβλεπουμε αλλα ευτυχως ειναι οι υπόλοιποι για να  διορθονουν (για την γειωση στο δευτερευον)

----------


## dinos.liaskos

> Βαλε και δυο αντιστασεις 100Ω / 2 watt στα G2 των 6L6 , επισης το αλλο pin του δευτερευοντος πρεπει να γειωθει ( γινονται τετοια λαθη βρε 'συ , θα σε μαλωσω χαχαχα ) επισης μπορει να μπουν  grid stoppers αντιστασεις 1 ΚΩ  στα πλεγματα της ECC83 ! .



αρη ευτηχως που παραγγειλα εκει και γω!!! του ειπα τασεις κτλπ και οριακα ειδα οτι ο μετασ/της υψηλης για το se σου ηταν 400ma και του το ειπα! απο βδομαδα θα τα 
εχω και λογικα θ αρχισω την κατασκευη! πηγα και τον γνωρισα και προσωπικα...! εκανα μια ωραια βολτα εκει γυρω στο μανιατη741 αντωνιαδη και μερικα ακομη μαγαζια ηλεκτρονικων! οσον αφορα σ αυτα που λεει ο φιλος δημητρης ποιο πανω για  grid stoppers & G2 των 6L6..?

----------


## dinos.liaskos

> δεν νομιζω οτι χρειαζονται οι αντιστασεις στα σκριν αφου εχει ρυθμιση πολωσης  αλλα κακο δεν ειναι να μπουν δοκιμαστικα.
> 
> Τι ενωεις grid stopers δεν καταλαβα που να μπουν
> 
> Μερικα πραγματα οταν σχεδιαζουμε τα θεωρουμε αυτονοητα και τα παραβλεπουμε αλλα ευτυχως ειναι οι υπόλοιποι για να  διορθονουν (για την γειωση στο δευτερευον)



λυπαμαι που δεν εχω την πειρα την δικη σας (για τα αυτονοητα ποιο πανω ) και πρεπει να βλεπω τα σχεδια ολοκληρωμενα σαν να διαβαζει μικρο παιδι
αλλα η πειρα ερχεται σιγα σιγα...μην ξεχνατε πως ακομη δεν εχω αρχισει τον πρωτο μου ενισχυτη...! :Rolleyes: 
αρα...που πανε οι αντιστασεις στα σκριν και η γειωση στο  δευτερευον?

----------


## Dimitris AR

> λυπαμαι που δεν εχω την πειρα την δικη σας (για τα αυτονοητα ποιο πανω ) και πρεπει να βλεπω τα σχεδια ολοκληρωμενα σαν να διαβαζει μικρο παιδι
> αλλα η πειρα ερχεται σιγα σιγα...μην ξεχνατε πως ακομη δεν εχω αρχισει τον πρωτο μου ενισχυτη...!
> αρα...που πανε οι αντιστασεις στα σκριν και η γειωση στο  δευτερευον?



Μην ανησυχεις η πειρα ερχεται σιγα σιγα οπως λες , και εμεις δεν γιναμε ξεφτερια απο την μια μερα στην αλλη ! . 

Στο παρακατω σχεδιο φαινεται πως γειωνεται το δευτερευον τυλιγμα του εξοδου , οι αντιστασεις R17 και R18 ειναι οι screen (G2 ) αντιστασεις που ελεγα πριν και η αντισταση R3 ειναι η λεγομενη grid stopper , βεβαια εδω η τιμη της ειναι πολυ μεγαλη 47κ , μια αντισταση 1Κ κανει την δουλεια της , χωρις να εχουμε καθολου απωλειες στις υψηλες συχνοτητες , διοτι αυτη η αντισταση σχηματιζει ενα χαμηλοπερατο φιλτρο μαζι  με τις χωρητικοτητες εισοδου της λυχνιας ( συμπεριλαμβανοντας και τις χωρητικοτητες Miller ) .

----------


## dinos.liaskos

αρα εχει καπως ετσι ? και η αντισταση fb?

TUBE AMP PP aris285.jpg

----------


## VaselPi

Κωνσταντίνε (*dinos.liaskos*), συγνώμη για το "Βαγγέλη", στο προηγούμενο μήνυμά μου. 
Στο θέμα μας. Διαπιστώνω, ότι στο τραπέζι έχουν πέσει πολλά και διάφορα σχέδια, ασφαλώς καλοπροαίρετα και με πρόθεση να σε βοηθήσουν. Ωστόσο, πριν επιλέξεις το σχέδιο που θα δουλέψεις, να μου επιτρέψεις μερικές γενικές παρατηρήσεις.
Αυτό που ζητάμε από έναν ενισχυτή είναι:
α)-Η ποιότητα του ήχου. 
β)-Η ένταση του ήχου. 
γ)-Η ποιότητα + ένταση του ήχου.
δ)-Μικρή κατανάλωση ενέργειας, σε W. 

Καλή ποιότητα του ήχου έχουμε σε όλα τα σχέδια που προτάθηκαν, όταν το ηλεκτρικό σήμα είναι μικρό, δηλαδή όταν η ένταση του ήχου είναι μικρή. Τα πράγματα αλλάζουν, όταν επιθυμούμε και μεγάλη ένταση του ήχου. Στην περίπτωση αυτή τα σχέδια διαφοροποιούνται σε σχέδια μέτριας και καλής ποιότητας του ήχου. Στα σχέδια καλής ποιότητας, η προσοχή εστιάζεται στις 3 τελευταίες μονάδες του ενισχυτή, από τις οποίες σε μεγαλύτερο βαθμό εξαρτάται η ποιότητα του ήχου: μετασχηματιστής εξόδου - λυχνία εξόδου - splitter. 

Παράδειγμα μέτριας ποιότητας του ήχου (καλής μόνο σε μικρή ένταση) είναι το απλό σχέδιο του *aris285*, καθώς εδώ η λυχνία εξόδου λειτουργεί αναγκαστικά σε κλάση Α, με μεγάλο ρεύμα ηρεμίας, το οποίο θέτει τον πυρήνα του μετασχηματιστή εξόδου σχεδόν σε κατάσταση κόρου, δηλαδή στη μι γραμμική περιοχή, με επακόλουθο τις μεγάλες παραμορφώσεις του ηλεκτρικού σήματος. Στις αδυναμίες αυτές πρέπει να προσθέσουμε και τη μεγάλη ενέργεια κατανάλωσης από τον ανορθωτή της υψηλής τάσης. 

Παράδειγμα σχεδίου καλής ποιότητας του ήχου είναι αυτό του p-p, στο οποίο ο πυρήνας του μετασχηματιστή εξόδου δεν είναι κορεσμένος, τα ρεύματα ηρεμίας στις δύο λυχνίες είναι μικρά (κλάση ΑΒ), αλλά και η ανορθωμένη υψηλή τάση μπορεί να γίνει μικρότερη. Στα πλεονεκτήματα αυτού του σχεδίου πρέπει να αναφέρουμε και τη μικρότερη ενέργεια κατανάλωσης από τον ανορθωτή της υψηλής τάσης. 

Στα σχέδια των p-p που προτάθηκαν διακρίνω ένα αδύνατο σημείο - ο σχεδιασμός του splitter. Σχεδόν σε όλα τα σχέδια (πλην του δικού σου, post 70), η μια λυχνία εξόδου οδηγείται από την κάθοδο της λυχνίας  "splitter", ενώ η άλλη, από την άνοδο. Η κατάσταση αυτή δημιουργεί μία ασυμμετρία στις τάσεις των οδηγών πλεγμάτων των 2 λυχνιών εξόδου, καθώς η αντίσταση εξόδου του ακόλουθου τάσης είναι πολύ μικρότερη από αυτή του ανοδικού κυκλώματος της λυχνίας "splitter". Η ασυμμετρία αυτή αυξάνει, όσο αυξάνει η ένταση του ηλεκτρικού σήματος στην είσοδο του splitter. Επομένως, προκειμένου να αποφύγουμε αυτήν την ασυμμετρία, τα 2 πλέγματα πρέπει να οδηγούνται από 2 ακόλουθους τάσεις ή όπως στο σχέδιό σου, δηλαδή από 2 όμοια ανοδικά κυκλώματα. 

Και κάτι τελευταίο, για τον παλμογράφο.  Κωνσταντίνε, στο προηγούμενο μήνυμά μου, σου τόνισα ότι το σχέδιό σου είναι καλά μελετημένο. Τι εννοούσα; 
Ένα σχέδιο είναι μελετημένο καλά, όταν οι παράμετροί του εξαρτώνται _κυρίως_ από τα παθητικά στοιχεί του κυκλώματός του (αντιστάσεις, πυκνωτές κ.λπ), και όχι των ενεργών, όπως είναι η ηλεκτρονική λυχνία. Εξαρτώνται βέβαια και από τα ενεργά στοιχεία, αλά σε πολύ μικρότερο βαθμό. Αυτό που ζητείται από τη λυχνία είναι μόνο η μεγάλη ενίσχυση. Όσο μεγαλύτερη είναι η ενίσχυση, τόσο λιγότερο επηρεάζονται οι παράμετροι του splitter από την αλλαγή η ολίσθηση των χαρακτηριστικών της λυχνίας.  Στο κύκλωμά σου  η ενίσχυση (ανοιχτού βρόγχου ανάδρασης) είναι περίπου 50, ενώ τα παθητικά στοιχεία που καθορίζουν την ποιότητα του splitter είναι  οι 2 ανοδικές αντιστάσεις των 150 κΩ, η αντίσταση 470 κΩ, που ενώνεται  με την 510 κΩ, όπως και η 510 κΩ. Επέλεξε τις αντιστάσεις αυτές όσο γίνεται πιο κοντά σε αυτές τς τιμές. Αυτό αρκεί. Αν τηρηθεί ο όρος αυτός, η ρύθμιση του splitter με παλμογράφο γίνεται περιττή.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## aris285

> Παράδειγμα μέτριας ποιότητας του ήχου (καλής μόνο σε μικρή ένταση) είναι το απλό σχέδιο του *aris285*, καθώς εδώ η λυχνία εξόδου λειτουργεί αναγκαστικά σε κλάση Α, με μεγάλο ρεύμα ηρεμίας, το οποίο θέτει τον πυρήνα του μετασχηματιστή εξόδου σχεδόν σε κατάσταση κόρου, δηλαδή στη μι γραμμική περιοχή, με επακόλουθο τις μεγάλες παραμορφώσεις του ηλεκτρικού σήματος. Στις αδυναμίες αυτές πρέπει να προσθέσουμε και τη μεγάλη ενέργεια κατανάλωσης από τον ανορθωτή της υψηλής τάσης.



καλημερα σε ολους.
1. Βασιλη απο που υπολογισες οτι ειναι class A ο ενισχυτης γιατι εγω ανοιξα datasheet και τον εβγαλα ΑΒ
οριστε τα πιστηρια 
6l6.jpg

2. τι ενεργεια καταναλωνεται στην ανορθωση? εδω εχουμε γεφηρα πυριτιου οχι λαμπα.

----------


## VaselPi

1. Βασιλη απο που υπολογισες οτι ειναι class A ο ενισχυτης γιατι εγω ανοιξα datasheet και τον εβγαλα ΑΒ
οριστε τα πιστηρια 


2. τι ενεργεια καταναλωνεται στην ανορθωση? εδω εχουμε γεφηρα πυριτιου οχι λαμπα. 

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *aris285*.  

Άρη καλημέρα. 
1. Στο θέμα της λειτουργίας. Όντως, τη λυχνία εξόδου μπορούμε να τη θέσουμε σε λειτουργία κλάσης Α, ΑΒ, Β, κ.ο.κ. Το ζήτημα είναι ότι στα κυκλώματα αυτού του είδους, η λυχνία, τις ελάχιστες παραμορφώσεις κάνει όταν λειτουργεί σε κλάση Α, κάπως μεγαλύτερες σε κλάση ΑΒ και μεγάλες όταν λειτουργεί σε κλάση Β. 
Και κάτι ακόμη. Όταν το φορτίο στην άνοδο είναι μικρό (μεγάλες αντιστάσεις στο κύκλωμα της ανόδου), η λυχνία εξίσου καλά αποκρίνεται στις δύο ημιπεριόδους του σήματος. Όταν όμως η ανοδική αντίσταση είναι μικρή ("βαρβάτο" φορτίο στην άνοδο) και έχει χαρακτήρα αυτεπαγωγής, η λυχνία καλύτερα αποκρίνεται στην αύξηση του ρεύματος, παρά στη μείωσή του, δηλαδή στα μεγάλα φορτία παρατηρείται μία ασυμμετρία συμπεριφοράς. Λοιπόν, η ασυμμετρία αυτή είναι ελάχιστη, όταν η λυχνία λειτουργεί σε κλάση Α. Από εδώ και οι μικρότερες παραμορφώσεις. Τη λυχνία μπορούμε να τη λειτουργήσουμε και σε κλάση ΑΒ, αλλά αν θέλομε ελάχιστες παραμορφώσεις, αναγκαζόμαστε να τη λειτουργούμε σε κλάση Α.
Στα κυκλώματα p-p, οι λυχνίες εξόδου, διαδοχικά, "δουλεύουν στο φορτίο" όταν το ρεύματά τους αυξάνουν (διαδοχικό "τράβηγμα της ανοδικής τάσης προς τα κάτω"), γεγονός που επιτρέπει τη λειτουργία τους και σε κλάση ΑΒ, με πολύ μικρές παραμορφώσεις. 
2. Στο θέμα της κατανάλωσης ενέργειας. Αν θέλουμε ελάχιστες παραμορφώσεις, τη λυχνία αναγκαστικά τη θέτουμε σε λειτουργία κλάσης Α, που σημαίνει μεγάλο ρεύμα ηρεμίας. 
Αν, παράλληλα, επιδιώκουμε και πολλά βαττ, προκειμένου η ανοδική τάση να μην ψαλιδίζεται, αναγκαζόμαστε να αυξήσουμε την ανορθωμένη υψηλή τάση κ.ο.κ.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## Dimitris AR

> Στα σχέδια των p-p που προτάθηκαν διακρίνω ένα αδύνατο σημείο - ο  σχεδιασμός του splitter. Σχεδόν σε όλα τα σχέδια (πλην του δικού σου,  post 70), η μια λυχνία εξόδου οδηγείται από την κάθοδο της λυχνίας   "splitter", ενώ η άλλη, από την άνοδο. Η κατάσταση αυτή δημιουργεί μία  ασυμμετρία στις τάσεις των οδηγών πλεγμάτων των 2 λυχνιών εξόδου, καθώς η  αντίσταση εξόδου του ακόλουθου τάσης είναι πολύ μικρότερη από αυτή του  ανοδικού κυκλώματος της λυχνίας "splitter". Η ασυμμετρία αυτή αυξάνει,  όσο αυξάνει η ένταση του ηλεκτρικού σήματος στην είσοδο του splitter.  Επομένως, προκειμένου να αποφύγουμε αυτήν την ασυμμετρία, τα 2 πλέγματα  πρέπει να οδηγούνται από 2 ακόλουθους τάσεις ή όπως στο σχέδιό σου,  δηλαδή από 2 όμοια ανοδικά κυκλώματα. 
> 
> Και κάτι τελευταίο, για τον παλμογράφο.  Κωνσταντίνε, στο προηγούμενο  μήνυμά μου, σου τόνισα ότι το σχέδιό σου είναι καλά μελετημένο. Τι  εννοούσα; 
> Ένα σχέδιο είναι μελετημένο καλά, όταν οι παράμετροί του εξαρτώνται _κυρίως_  από τα παθητικά στοιχεί του κυκλώματός του (αντιστάσεις, πυκνωτές  κ.λπ), και όχι των ενεργών, όπως είναι η ηλεκτρονική λυχνία. Εξαρτώνται  βέβαια και από τα ενεργά στοιχεία, αλά σε πολύ μικρότερο βαθμό. Αυτό που  ζητείται από τη λυχνία είναι μόνο η μεγάλη ενίσχυση. Όσο μεγαλύτερη  είναι η ενίσχυση, τόσο λιγότερο επηρεάζονται οι παράμετροι του splitter  από την αλλαγή η ολίσθηση των χαρακτηριστικών της λυχνίας.  Στο κύκλωμά  σου  η ενίσχυση (ανοιχτού βρόγχου ανάδρασης) είναι περίπου 50, ενώ τα  παθητικά στοιχεία που καθορίζουν την ποιότητα του splitter είναι  οι 2  ανοδικές αντιστάσεις των 150 κΩ, η αντίσταση 470 κΩ, που ενώνεται  με  την 510 κΩ, όπως και η 510 κΩ. Επέλεξε τις αντιστάσεις αυτές όσο γίνεται  πιο κοντά σε αυτές τς τιμές. Αυτό αρκεί. Αν τηρηθεί ο όρος αυτός, η  ρύθμιση του splitter με παλμογράφο γίνεται περιττή.
> Βασίλειος.



Απ' οτι ειδα Βασιλη μιλας για το σχεδιο του  ποστ # 70 αυτο με τον Paraphase phase splitter , γενικα δεν συμφωνω με  αυτα που λες , αυτου του ειδους αναστροφεις φασεως εχουν μειωμενη  αποδοση στις υψηλες συχνοτητες , αφου στην ουσια η δευτερη λυχνια  παιρνει το σημα της με εναν διαιρετη τασης απο την εξοδο της πρωτης , το  αναστρεφει και το ενισχυει , αρα στην ουσια εχουμε δυο σταδια κοινης  καθοδου στην σειρα με οτι αυτο συνεπαγεται για τις παραμορφωσεις , την  μειωση του πλατους στις υψηλες και την ολισθηση της φασης . 

Επισης  δεν συμφωνω με αυτα που λες , οτι  σε τετοιου ειδους αναστροφεις το  σημα εξαρταται πιο πολυ απο τα παθητικα στοιχεια και οχι τοσο πολυ απο  την λυχνια , ο καλυτερος αναστροφεας σε θεματα ισοροποιας ειναι ο απλος ο  cathodyne , διοτι εχουμε μονο μια λυχνια και οχι δυο οποτε τα  προβληματα που προκυπτουν απο την "διαφορετικοτητα"  και την γηρανση των  λυχνιων δεν υπαρχουν στον cathodyne , αφου ιδιες θα ειναι οι επιπτωσεις  στην θετικη οσο και στην αρνητικη ημιπεριοδο λογω του οτι βγουνουν απο  την ιδια  τριοδο και οχι απο δυο διαφορετικες ! . Βεβαια ο cathodyne δεν  μπορει να οδηγησει απευθειας τις δυο τελικες λυχνιες εξοδου διοτι οπως  ειπες και εσυ , σε μεγαλες εντασεις γινονται εμφανη τα ελλατωματα του ,  γιαυτο και σε πολλους ενισχυτες οπως π.χ Williamson υπαρχει ενα αλλο  ενισχυτικο σταδιο που απομονωνει τον αναστροφεα απο τις τελικες λυχνιες !  .

Οταν προτεινα το σχεδιο της PILOT στον Κωνσταντινο το προτεινα διοτι ειναι ενα απλο σχεδιο και διοτι ειδα οτι δεν εχει προηγουμενη πειρα απο λαμπατες κατασκευες , αλλα εαν μπορει και θελει να μπει σε πιο βαθια νερα , τοτε καλυτερα θα ειναι να βρει ενα καλο σχεδιο τυπου Williamson και να το υλοποιησει ! , βεβαια υπαρχουν και καλυτεροι ενισχυτες απο τους Williamson με χαμηλοτερες παραμορφωσεις αλλα θελουν πολυ δουλεια και πειρα καθως και τα απαραιτητα οργανα παλμογραφο , γενητρια κ.τ.λ , αυτα απο εμενα ! .

----------


## stone77

Καλησπέρα σε όλη την ομάδα. Είμαι νέο μέλος και με έχετε βάλει στην πρίζα για τα καλά να κατασκευάσω και εγώ έναν δικό μου ενισχυτή με λυχνίες που αποτελεί ένα όνειρο ζωής. με τα ηλεκτρονικά έχω καλή σχέση αλλά ποτέ μου δεν έχω ασχοληθεί με τις λυχνίες. Θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σας πάνω σε αυτό το κομμάτι. Νομίζω πως έχω καταλήξει σε αυτό το σχέδιο :
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=72437
και θα ήθελα την άποψη σας εάν είναι εντάξει η εάν θέλει κάποια βελτίωση . Με ενδιαφέρει ένας ενισχυτής γύρο στα 10 watt  για αρχή και βλέπουμε στην συνεχεία. Εάν υπάρχει κάποια καλύτερη πρόταση ευχαρίστως να το συζητήσουμε , αλλά για να είμαι ειλικρινής έχω κάνει ήδη την παραγγελία μου με τα υλικά εκτός από τις λυχνίες. Ευχαριστώ εκ τον προτέρων για το ενδιαφέρον σας.

----------


## VaselPi

_Απ' οτι ειδα Βασιλη μιλας για το σχεδιο του ποστ # 70 αυτο με τον Paraphase phase splitter , γενικα δεν συμφωνω με αυτα που λες , αυτου του ειδους αναστροφεις φασεως εχουν μειωμενη αποδοση στις υψηλες συχνοτητες , αφου στην ουσια η δευτερη λυχνια παιρνει το σημα της με εναν διαιρετη τασης απο την εξοδο της πρωτης , το αναστρεφει και το ενισχυει , αρα στην ουσια εχουμε δυο σταδια κοινης καθοδου στην σειρα με οτι αυτο συνεπαγεται για τις παραμορφωσεις , την μειωση του πλατους στις υψηλες και την ολισθηση της φασης . 

_Αρχικό μήνυμα από *Dimitris AR*. 

1. Δημήτρη, τη κουβέντα αυτή την κάνουμε για να βοηθήσουμε τον Κωνσταντίνο. Διευκρινίζω, ότι δεν είναι σωστό τα δύο πλέγματα των λυχνιών εξόδου να οδηγούνται από 2 πηγές που έχουν πολύ διαφορετική αντίσταση εξόδου. Για παράδειγμα, σε τρίοδο με S=2 mA/V, η αντίσταση εξόδου του ακόλουθου τάσης είναι της τάξης 500 Ω (1/S), ενώ του ανοδικού κυκλώματος της λυχνίας είναι της τάξης 50 κΩ, δηλαδή ο αντιστάσεις εξόδου διαφέρουν 100 φορές! Η μεγάλη αυτή διαφορά οδηγεί σε μία ανεπιθύμητη ασυμμετρία στην οδήγηση των 2 λυχνιών, ιδίως όταν το σήμα είναι μεγάλο. Επομένως, η τροφοδοσία των 2 οδηγών πλεγμάτων πρέπει να γίνεται ή μέσω 2 ακόλουθων τάσης ή όπως στο σχέδιο του Κωνσταντίνου, που αναφέρει στο ποστ 70. 
Όπως το βλέπω αυτό το σχέδιο, τους 2 ακόλουθους τάσης τους βλέπω περιττούς, δηλαδή δεν υπάρχει λόγος το κύκλωμα να συμπληρωθεί με τους 2 ακόλουθους τάσης. Επομένως, το κύκλωμα μένει ως έχει, αλλά όπως σωστά παρατηρείς, υπό την προϋπόθεση ότι το bandwidth των 2 ενισχυτών είναι επαρκές. Μένει να δούμε αυτό το σημείο. 

Για τη λυχνία 12AX7, τα  Datashits αναφέρουν τις τιμές:

Ri=80 kΩ, _μ_=100, S=1,25 mA/V, Cgk=1,9 pF, Cak=1,9 pF  και Cag=1,7 pF. 

Η τιμή των παράλληλων 80 και της ανοδικής 150 κΩ είναι 52 κΩ. Επομένως η ενίσχυση των λυχνιών είναι Kv = 1,25 mA/V x 52 kΩ = 65. Την 470 κΩ, καθώς είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερη των 52 κΩ, την αγνοούμε.

Στο σημείο αυτό, στην είσοδο της πρώτης λυχνίας εφαρμόζουμε ένα θετικό απότομο βήμα τάσης, 10/65 βολτ. Στην άνοδο, η τάση θα μειωθεί κατά 10 βολτ, ωστόσο το ζητούμενο αυτών των υπολογισμών είναι η σταθερά χρόνου αυτής της μείωσης. 
Η αναζητούμενη σταθερά χρόνου, με καλή προσέγγιση, είναι

_τ_=RxC=RxC(a-g)xKv=52x103x(1,7pFx65)=5,75x10-6 s,
στην οποία αντιστοιχεί ένα bandwidth της τάξης 27,7 kHz.  Περίπου το ίδιο bandwidth έχει και η άνοδος της δεύτερης λυχνίας. Τα bandwidth αυτά τα βλέπω να είναι επαρκή για τη καλή συμπεριφορά του splitter στις υψηλές συχνότητες των 16 kHz.

2. Ως προς το ρόλο των παθητικών και ενεργών στοιχείων σε ένα κύκλωμα - εδώ πρόκειται για γενική αρχή:  Όσο λιγότερο τα ενεργά στοιχεία επηρεάζουν τις βασικές παραμέτρους του κυκλώματος - τόσο καλύτερα. 
Καλό παράδειγμα είναι ο τελεστικός ενισχυτής, με τις μεγάλες του μηγραμμικότητες. 
Στο βαθμό που η ενίσχυσή του, δίχως ανάδραση, είναι της τάξης 106, στο κύκλωμα με ανάδραση, σε ενισχύσεις από 1 έως 1000, η ενίσχυση και οι άλλοι παράμετροι του ενισχυτή εξαρτώνται αποκλειστικά από τις τιμές των ωμικών αντιστάσεων του κυκλώματος. 
Βασίλειος.

----------


## Dimitris AR

> Για τη λυχνία 12AX7, τα  Datashits αναφέρουν τις τιμές:
> 
> Ri=80 kΩ, _μ_=100, S=1,25 mA/V, Cgk=1,9 pF, Cak=1,9 pF  και Cag=1,7 pF. 
> 
> Η τιμή των παράλληλων 80 και της ανοδικής 150 κΩ είναι 52 κΩ. Επομένως η ενίσχυση των λυχνιών είναι Kv = 1,25 mA/V x 52 kΩ = 65. Την 470 κΩ, καθώς είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερη των 52 κΩ, την αγνοούμε.
> 
> Στο σημείο αυτό, στην είσοδο της πρώτης λυχνίας εφαρμόζουμε ένα θετικό  απότομο βήμα τάσης, 10/65 βολτ. Στην άνοδο, η τάση θα μειωθεί κατά 10  βολτ, ωστόσο το ζητούμενο αυτών των υπολογισμών είναι η σταθερά χρόνου  αυτής της μείωσης. 
> Η αναζητούμενη σταθερά χρόνου, με καλή προσέγγιση, είναι
> 
> ...



Καλησπερα , ωραιος τροπος να υπολογιζεις την ενισχυση ενος bypassed  κοινης καθοδου ενισχυτη , εγω συνηθως την  υπολογιζω με τον τυπο Av = (  Ra *μ ) / ( Ra = ra ) , οπου ra η εσωτερικη αντισταση της λυχνιας  και  Ra η αντισταση ανοδου .

Παντως και παλι διαφωνω με το οτι η δευτερη λυχνια θα εχει το ιδιο bandwidth  , αφου και αυτη με την σειρα της κανει την ιδια ενισχυση , παιρνει το  μειωμενο σημα απο την εξοδο της πρωτης και το ενισχυει για να ειναι στο  ιδιο πλατος με την πρωτη αλλα σε διαφορα φασεως 180 μοιρες , ισχυουν  και  γιαυτην οι ιδιες χωρητικοτητες Miller ( οπως τις υπολογισες πριν )  αρα σιγουρα θα εχει πιο μειωμενο bandwidth  και υψηλοτερες παραμορφωσεις , τωρα ολα αυτα φτιαχνονται με την αναδραση  αλλα καλο θα ηταν το σημα να περναει απο παρομοιες διαδρομες σε εναν  ενισχυτη Push Pull ! .

----------


## Dimitris AR

""""""" 1. Δημήτρη, τη κουβέντα αυτή την κάνουμε για να  βοηθήσουμε τον Κωνσταντίνο. Διευκρινίζω, ότι δεν είναι σωστό τα δύο  πλέγματα των λυχνιών εξόδου να οδηγούνται από 2 πηγές που έχουν πολύ  διαφορετική αντίσταση εξόδου. Για παράδειγμα, σε τρίοδο με S=2 mA/V, η  αντίσταση εξόδου του ακόλουθου τάσης είναι της τάξης 500 Ω (1/S), ενώ  του ανοδικού κυκλώματος της λυχνίας είναι της τάξης 50 κΩ, δηλαδή ο  αντιστάσεις εξόδου διαφέρουν 100 φορές! Η μεγάλη αυτή διαφορά οδηγεί σε  μία ανεπιθύμητη ασυμμετρία στην οδήγηση των 2 λυχνιών, ιδίως όταν το  σήμα είναι μεγάλο. Επομένως, η τροφοδοσία των 2 οδηγών πλεγμάτων πρέπει  να γίνεται ή μέσω 2 ακόλουθων τάσης ή όπως στο σχέδιο του Κωνσταντίνου,  που αναφέρει στο ποστ 70. 
Όπως το βλέπω αυτό το σχέδιο, τους 2 ακόλουθους  τάσης τους βλέπω περιττούς, δηλαδή δεν υπάρχει λόγος το κύκλωμα να  συμπληρωθεί με τους 2 ακόλουθους τάσης. Επομένως, το κύκλωμα μένει ως  έχει, αλλά όπως σωστά παρατηρείς, υπό την προϋπόθεση ότι το bandwidth  των 2 ενισχυτών είναι επαρκές. Μένει να δούμε αυτό το σημείο. """""""

Εδω πιστευω οτι κανεις λαθος , διοτι η αντισταση εξοδου ενος Cathode Follower ειναι  1/S , αλλα στην περιπτωση του Cathodyne δεν ισχυει αυτο διοτι εχουμε και μια επιπροσθετη αντισταση , την αντισταση ανοδου , αυτο γινεται ευκολα αντιληπτο  εαν κανει καποιος το ισοδυναμο κυκλωμα του Cathodyne και το ισοδυναμο κυκλωμα ενος Cathode Follower , αλλα δεν υπαρχει λογος να ξεφυγουμε και αλλο απο το θεμα του νηματος ! .

----------


## VaselPi

Πέτρο *(stone77*), το σχέδιο του Σταύρου (*anesmidas*) το βρίσκω καλό, αλλά ως προς το πρωτότυπο μειονεκτεί, καθώς μέσω των τριόδων της ECC81, ένα μικρό μέρος του σήματος από το ένα κανάλι διεισδύει στο άλλο. Στο πρωτότυπο, στη θέσει της πρώτης λυχνίας υπάρχει η μονή EF86, που είναι προτιμότερο. 
Στη θέση σου, θα αφαιρούσα τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς πυκνωτές από τις καθόδους των λυχνιών EL84. Αυτό θα μειώσει τις παραμορφώσεις περίπου 5 φορές, αλλά 5 φορές θα μειώσει και την ενίσχυση, κατά τάση, της μονάδας εξόδου. Τη μείωση αυτή θα τη συμπλήρωνα αυξάνοντας την ενίσχυση της πρώτης λυχνίας 5 φορές (από 20-προς 100), επιλέγοντας την κατάλληλη λυχνία.   
Βασίλειος.

----------


## VaselPi

_Εδω πιστευω οτι κανεις λαθος , διοτι η αντισταση εξοδου ενος Cathode Follower ειναι 1/S , αλλα στην περιπτωση του Cathodyne δεν ισχυει αυτο διοτι εχουμε και μια επιπροσθετη αντισταση , την αντισταση ανοδου , αυτο γινεται ευκολα αντιληπτο εαν κανει καποιος το ισοδυναμο κυκλωμα του Cathodyne και το ισοδυναμο κυκλωμα ενος Cathode Follower , αλλα δεν υπαρχει λογος να ξεφυγουμε και αλλο απο το θεμα του νηματος_ 

Αρχικό μήνυμα από Dimitris AR

Δημήτρη, είναι σωστό αυτό που λες. Όντως, η αντίσταση εξόδου του ακόλουθου τάσεις διαφέρει από αυτή της Cathodyne, λόγω παρουσίας της ανοδικής αντίστασης. Ωστόσο, προκειμένου να μην περιπλακεί η ανάλυση, θεώρησα σκόπιμο να παραβλέψω αυτή τη διαφορά.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## Dimitris AR

Kωνσταντινε οριστε το σχεδιο που μου ζητησες , δεν ηταν και τοσο ευκολο ( οσο νομιζα )  να γινει ULTRA LINEAR το σχεδιο , διοτι εκανα και αλλες μετατροπες , απο CATHODE BIAS σε FIXED BIAS , επισης εγιναν και καποιες αλλες αλλαγες  , αλλα χαλαλι σου ! .

----------


## VaselPi

_Παντως και παλι διαφωνω με το οτι η δευτερη λυχνια θα εχει το ιδιο bandwidth , αφου και αυτη με την σειρα της κανει την ιδια ενισχυση , παιρνει το μειωμενο σημα απο την εξοδο της πρωτης και το ενισχυει για να ειναι στο ιδιο πλατος με την πρωτη αλλα σε διαφορα φασεως 180 μοιρες , ισχυουν και γιαυτην οι ιδιες χωρητικοτητες Miller ( οπως τις υπολογισες πριν ) αρα σιγουρα θα εχει πιο μειωμενο bandwidth και υψηλοτερες παραμορφωσεις , τωρα ολα αυτα φτιαχνονται με την αναδραση αλλα καλο θα ηταν το σημα να περναει απο παρομοιες διαδρομες σε εναν ενισχυτη Push Pull ! . _ 

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *Dimitris AR*. 

Δημήτρη, η κουβέντα μας έχει ξεφύγει κάπως και φοβάμαι ότι με αυτά που λέμε εδώ, τον Κωνσταντίνο δεν τον βοηθάμε. Στο θέμα των bandwidth, ασφαλώς, της δεύτερης λυχνίας είναι κάπως μικρότερο, αλλά εδώ οι υπολογισμοί είναι πολύ περιπλοκότεροι. Προκειμένου να τους αποφύγω, πρόσθεσα τη λέξη - "περίπου". Αλλά το ζήτημα αυτό είναι δευτερεβούσης σημασίας. Πολύ πιο σπουδαίο είναι η κατανόηση της αρχής λειτουργίας του splitter, που ο Κωνσταντίνος αναφέρει στο ποστ 70.     
Εδώ πολύ θα βοηθούσε ένα σχήμα, ωστόσο μπορούμε να το φανταστούμε. 

Φαντάσου έναν τελεστικό ενισχυτή, με ενίσχυση ανοιχτού βρόχου 106 και με γειωμένη τη μη αναστρέφουσα είσοδο, που είναι τύπου φετ. 
Επίσης, φαντάσου ότι δύο αντιστάσεις των 470 κΩ και ο τελεστικός, δημιουργούν έναν ενισχυτή τάσης με ενίσχυση -1. Τη συνδεσμολογία τη θεωρούμε γνωστή.
Προφανώς, αν στο ελεύθερο άκρο της 470 κΩ εφαρμόσουμε τάση + 10 V, στην έξοδο του τελεστικού θα δημιουργιθεί η τάση των -10 V. Στην εικόνα αυτή, οι δύο αντιστάσεις διαρρέονται από ρεύμα Ι=20V/940κΩ, ενώ η αναστρέφουσα είσοδος του τελεστικού είναι θετικότερη του μηδενός κατά 10 μV.

Όμοια εικόνα των τάσεων και ρευμάτων δημιουργείται και στο splitter, αλλά στο εναλλασσόμενο, όπου το σήμα εφαρμόζεται (από την πρώτη άνοδο) στο αριστερό άκρο (είσοδος) της αντίστασης 470 κΩ, το δεξί άκρο της 510 κΩ (αντίσταση ανάδρασης) συνδέεται στην άνοδο της δεύτερης λυχνίας (έξοδος), ενώ το σημείο ένωσης των 2 αντιστάσεων, 470 και 510 κΩ, συνδέεται με το οδηγό πλέγμα της δεύτερης λυχνίας. Η μη αναστρέφουσα είσοδος του ενισχυτή βρίσκεται στην κάθοδο της δεύτερης λυχνίας, που είναι γειωμένη.  

Αν η  ενίσχυση της δεύτερης λυχνίας ήταν 106, η αντίσταση ανάδρασης θα έπρεπε να είναι και αυτή 470 κΩ, όπως στο παράδειγμα με τον τελεστικό. Στο βαθμό όμως που είναι μόνο 65, προκειμένου οι 2 τάσεις να είναι ίσες κατά μέτρο, η αντίσταση ανάδρασης γίνεται λίγο μεγαλύτερη της 470 κΩ, δηλαδή 510 κΩ.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## Dimitris AR

> _Παντως και παλι διαφωνω με το οτι η δευτερη λυχνια θα εχει το ιδιο bandwidth  , αφου και αυτη με την σειρα της κανει την ιδια ενισχυση , παιρνει το  μειωμενο σημα απο την εξοδο της πρωτης και το ενισχυει για να ειναι στο  ιδιο πλατος με την πρωτη αλλα σε διαφορα φασεως 180 μοιρες , ισχυουν και  γιαυτην οι ιδιες χωρητικοτητες Miller ( οπως τις υπολογισες πριν ) αρα  σιγουρα θα εχει πιο μειωμενο bandwidth  και υψηλοτερες παραμορφωσεις , τωρα ολα αυτα φτιαχνονται με την  αναδραση αλλα καλο θα ηταν το σημα να περναει απο παρομοιες διαδρομες σε  εναν ενισχυτη Push Pull ! . _ 
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *Dimitris AR*. 
> 
> Δημήτρη, η κουβέντα μας έχει ξεφύγει κάπως και φοβάμαι ότι με αυτά που  λέμε εδώ, τον Κωνσταντίνο δεν τον βοηθάμε. Στο θέμα των bandwidth,  ασφαλώς, της δεύτερης λυχνίας είναι κάπως μικρότερο, αλλά εδώ οι  υπολογισμοί είναι πολύ περιπλοκότεροι. Προκειμένου να τους αποφύγω,  πρόσθεσα τη λέξη - "περίπου". Αλλά το ζήτημα αυτό είναι δευτερεβούσης  σημασίας. Πολύ πιο σπουδαίο είναι η κατανόηση της αρχής λειτουργίας του  splitter, που ο Κωνσταντίνος αναφέρει στο ποστ 70.     
> Εδώ πολύ θα βοηθούσε ένα σχήμα, ωστόσο μπορούμε να το φανταστούμε. 
> 
> Φαντάσου έναν τελεστικό ενισχυτή, με ενίσχυση ανοιχτού βρόχου 106 και με γειωμένη τη μη αναστρέφουσα είσοδο, που είναι τύπου φετ. 
> Επίσης, φαντάσου ότι δύο αντιστάσεις των 470 κΩ και ο τελεστικός,  δημιουργούν έναν ενισχυτή τάσης με ενίσχυση -1. Τη συνδεσμολογία τη  θεωρούμε γνωστή.
> ...



Βασιλη καταλαβαινω τι θς να πεις χωρις σχεδιο , αυτο που περιγραφεις  ειναι μια ειδικη περιπτωση PARAPHASE SPLITTER και ονομαζεται FLOATING  PARAPHASE και καλιστα μπορω να πω οτι εχει καλυτερη συμπεριφορα απο τους  υπολοιπους PARAPHASE , διοτι εχει και τοπικη αναδραση , για να εχει η  δευτερη λυχνια ενισχυση περιπου ιση με την μοναδα και να εχει τις  λιγοτερες παραμορφωσεις , εγω απλα περιεγραψα την γενικη λειτουργεια  τετοιων ειδων splitters και τα μειονεκτηματα τους  χωρις να πολυ -  επεκταθω σε λεπτομερεις αναλυσης , που στην ουσια μπορει να μπερδεψουν  πιο πολυ καποιους που δεν ειναι εξοικειωμενοι τοσο πολυ με τις αναλυσεις  κυκλωματων παρα να τους βοηθησουν .

----------


## stone77

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Βασίλη (VaselPi) για το ενδιαφέρον σου . Αν έχεις υπόψιν σου κάποιο πιο ολοκληρωμενο σχέδιο για κατασκευή θα με βοηθούσες αρκετά μιας και δεν έχω εμπειρία στις λυχνίες... Το σχέδιο του Σταύρου το βρήκα αρκετά αναλυτικό γι αυτό επέλεξα να το κατασκευάσω.

----------


## dinos.liaskos

> Kωνσταντινε οριστε το σχεδιο που μου ζητησες , δεν ηταν και τοσο ευκολο ( οσο νομιζα )  να γινει ULTRA LINEAR το σχεδιο , διοτι εκανα και αλλες μετατροπες , απο CATHODE BIAS σε FIXED BIAS , επισης εγιναν και καποιες αλλες αλλαγες  , αλλα χαλαλι σου ! .



καλημερα σας! ευχαριστω πολυ ολους για το θεωριτικο κοματι...ειναι πολυ  χρησιμο αφου μελετωντας ολα αυτα τα ποστ καποιος σαν εμενα σιγα σιγα  βγαζει
ακρη περι τινος προκειτε!

dimitrisAR ευχαριστω πολυ για το σχεδιο...θα με βοηθησει να καταλαβω τι εστι ultra linear και τι οχι....εμπασει περιπτωση με μια ματια τα παραπανω
σχεδιακια δουλευουν αλλα με καλυτερα και αλλα με χειροτερα αποτελεσματα....! σας εβαλα στην μπριζα λογο μη εμπειριας μου στο κοματι audio....!
και αυτο διοτι επελεξα σχεδια με 3 λυχνιες ανα καναλι.....! θελω να γνωριζεται πως μεσα απο αυτη την κουβεντα μονο καλο μου κανετε γιατι
μαθαινω πραγματα που δυστηχως θα χρειαζομουν παααααρα πολυ καιρο να μαθω και ισως να μην μαθαινα και ποτε! τωρα καταλαβαινω τι εστι
να ξερεις κατι παπαγαλια...πχ στο κοματι rf που ειχα εμπλακει παλια με πομπους! πραγματικα ο χωρος που φιλοξενουμαστε (το φορουμ) ειναι μια
εγκυκλοπαιδια των ηλεκτρονικων και χαιρομαι που υπαρχουν μελη προθυμα να βοηθησουν! το θεωρητικο κοματι απαιτει γνωσεις απιστευτες και 
μεσα απο την εμπειρια σας θα μπορεσω και γω να φτιαξω μερικες κατασκευες τις οποιες θα χαρουμε ολοι κι θα συζητησουμε αναλυοντας τες!
πραγματικα αξιζετε συγχαρητηρια!
επισεις πολυ ευχαριστω και τον aris285 που ασχοληθηκε και αυτος μετη σειρα του και αφιερωσε απο τον χρονο του φτιαχνοντας μου ενα σχεδιο
στα μετρα μου! πολλα δεν τα εχω καταλαβει ακομη...αλλα οπως εξελισετε η ωραια κουβεντα μας...τα ματια μου ανοιγουν ολο και ποιο πολυ....
διοτι αποριες που εχω τις βλεπω σιγα σιγα να ξεδιπλωνοντε μεσα απ αυτη τη κουβεντα!
ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## aris285

> Kωνσταντινε οριστε το σχεδιο που μου ζητησες , δεν ηταν και τοσο ευκολο ( οσο νομιζα )  να γινει ULTRA LINEAR το σχεδιο , διοτι εκανα και αλλες μετατροπες , απο CATHODE BIAS σε FIXED BIAS , επισης εγιναν και καποιες αλλες αλλαγες  , αλλα χαλαλι σου ! .



να κανω παρμβαση στο σχεδιο.
θα ηταν καλητερα η πρωτη λαμπιτσα να ειναι ecc81 διοτι σε αυτη περισευει 1/2 για το αλλο καναλι εκει η ecc81 ειναι καλητερη διοτι εχει εσωτερικα θωρακιση για τα 2 κυκλωματα για να μην μπλεκονται τα 2 σηματα L και R.

αντε να βγαλουμε και παραγωγη :Tongue2:

----------


## aris285

μια προσθηκη στο δικο μου σχεδιο γιατι με ρωταει ο Κωνσταντινος.
TUBE AMP PP PSU.jpg

δεν ειπαμε ομως οτι εδω θελει οι 6l6 να ειναι ματσαρισμενες.

----------


## dinos.liaskos

> μια προσθηκη στο δικο μου σχεδιο γιατι με ρωταει ο Κωνσταντινος.
> TUBE AMP PP PSU.jpg
> 
> δεν ειπαμε ομως οτι εδω θελει οι 6l6 να ειναι ματσαρισμενες.



καλημερα αρη...ευχαριστω....δικο μου το λαθος βλεπουμε το σχεδιο ενος καναλιου!
μπερδευτικα!
εχω λυχνιες..και οπως ειπαμε ποιο πανω θα χρησιμοποιησω τις el34 ειναι ματσαρισμενες....δεν θα αλλαξω
τιποτα οπως προειπες αλλα μηπως η ταση υψηλης ειναι μεγαλη για el34...? την αφηνω ως εχει?
και οι εξοδου τι τιμη....watt..ma και ποσο (Κ) πρεπει να ειναι?

----------


## aris285

Η el34 αντεχει μεγαλητερες τασεις απο την 6l6 αλλα δεν χρειαζεται να ανεβασεις ταση γιατι οι πυκνωτες 500ν θα ειναι δυσευρετοι και πανακριβοι τα 400ν ειναι μια χαρα και θα βαλεις 450ν πυκνωτες που υπαρχουν στην αγορά και ειναι σχετικα φθηνοι.

για τον εξοδου θα σου απαντησω αργωτερα για στανταρ να βρω τα σχεδια μου.

----------


## VaselPi

_ Αν έχεις υπόψιν σου κάποιο πιο ολοκληρωμενο σχέδιο για κατασκευή θα με βοηθούσες αρκετά μιας και δεν έχω εμπειρία στις λυχνίες... Το σχέδιο του Σταύρου το βρήκα αρκετά αναλυτικό γι αυτό επέλεξα να το κατασκευάσω._ 

 Αρχικό μήνυμα από *stone77*.  

Πέτρο, το σχέδιο του Σταύρου (*anesmidas*) το βρίσκω καλά μελετημένο. Μου αρέσει και τρόπος παραγωγής των δύο ίσων και αντίθετων σημάτων, μέσω του διαφορικού ενισχυτή. Και η επιλογή της λυχνίας είναι σωστή, καθώς η ECC83 αντέχει ακόμη και 180 V τάση, μεταξύ θερμαντικού και καθόδου. 
Να προτιμάς τα σχέδια, όπου αναφέρονται τα δυναμικά στα διάφορα σημεία του κυκλώματος, όπως του Σταύρου. 
Το σχέδιο αυτό δεν το έχω δουλέψει, αλλά τα παιδιά εδώ, λένε, ότι λόγω εσωτερικής θωράκισης  στην ECC81, η αμοιβαία διείσδυση των καλιών είναι πολύ μικρή.
Γενικότερα, σε όλα τα κυκλώματα όπου η κάθοδος βρίσκεται υπό "ασφαλή" υψηλή τάση (μικρότερη από 180 V), την πρώτη στιγμή κινδυνεύουν να καταστραφούν, καθώς όσο η λυχνία είναι ακόμη ψυχρή, η εφαρμοζόμενη τάση μεταξύ καθόδου και θερμαντικού νήματος είναι η ανορθωμένη η υψηλή, της τάξης 300 - 400  V. Επομένως, στα κυκλώματα αυτά, είναι σκόπιμο, η εφαρμογή της ανορθωμένης  τάσης στο κύκλωμα να γίνεται με λίγη καθυστέρηση, όσο δηλαδή καθυστερεί και  η θέρμανση των καθόδων, γεγονός, που επιτυγχάνεται με "λαμπάτη" ανορθώτρια. Στην κρυσταλλική, η ανορθωμένη τάση δημιουργείται σχεδόν αμέσως. 
Βασίλειος.

----------


## dinos.liaskos

> να κανω παρμβαση στο σχεδιο.
> θα ηταν καλητερα η πρωτη λαμπιτσα να ειναι ecc81 διοτι σε αυτη περισευει 1/2 για το αλλο καναλι εκει η ecc81 ειναι καλητερη διοτι εχει εσωτερικα θωρακιση για τα 2 κυκλωματα για να μην μπλεκονται τα 2 σηματα L και R.
> 
> αντε να βγαλουμε και παραγωγη



θα βγαλουμε αρη...περιμενω πραγματα και θαματα...πιστευω πως θα γινει πολυ καλο το πρωτο....το δικο σου se λιγο ποιο μοντερνο βεβαια!
λογικα απο μερα σε μερα θα ερθουν και οι εξοδου και ο υψηλης!

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Αυτό το phase splinter πως σας φαίνεται;Υπάρχει στο σχέδιο που έβαλα.

----------


## stone77

> _ Αν έχεις υπόψιν σου κάποιο πιο ολοκληρωμενο σχέδιο για κατασκευή θα με βοηθούσες αρκετά μιας και δεν έχω εμπειρία στις λυχνίες... Το σχέδιο του Σταύρου το βρήκα αρκετά αναλυτικό γι αυτό επέλεξα να το κατασκευάσω._ 
> 
>  Αρχικό μήνυμα από *stone77*.  
> 
> Πέτρο, το σχέδιο του Σταύρου (*anesmidas*) το βρίσκω καλά μελετημένο. Μου αρέσει και τρόπος παραγωγής των δύο ίσων και αντίθετων σημάτων, μέσω του διαφορικού ενισχυτή. Και η επιλογή της λυχνίας είναι σωστή, καθώς η ECC83 αντέχει ακόμη και 180 V τάση, μεταξύ θερμαντικού και καθόδου. 
> Να προτιμάς τα σχέδια, όπου αναφέρονται τα δυναμικά στα διάφορα σημεία του κυκλώματος, όπως του Σταύρου. 
> Το σχέδιο αυτό δεν το έχω δουλέψει, αλλά τα παιδιά εδώ, λένε, ότι λόγω εσωτερικής θωράκισης  στην ECC81, η αμοιβαία διείσδυση των καλιών είναι πολύ μικρή.
> Γενικότερα, σε όλα τα κυκλώματα όπου η κάθοδος βρίσκεται υπό "ασφαλή" υψηλή τάση (μικρότερη από 180 V), την πρώτη στιγμή κινδυνεύουν να καταστραφούν, καθώς όσο η λυχνία είναι ακόμη ψυχρή, η εφαρμοζόμενη τάση μεταξύ καθόδου και θερμαντικού νήματος είναι η ανορθωμένη η υψηλή, της τάξης 300 - 400  V. Επομένως, στα κυκλώματα αυτά, είναι σκόπιμο, η εφαρμογή της ανορθωμένης  τάσης στο κύκλωμα να γίνεται με λίγη καθυστέρηση, όσο δηλαδή καθυστερεί και  η θέρμανση των καθόδων, γεγονός, που επιτυγχάνεται με "λαμπάτη" ανορθώτρια. Στην κρυσταλλική, η ανορθωμένη τάση δημιουργείται σχεδόν αμέσως. 
> Βασίλειος.



Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Βασίλη, τα υλικά μόλις τα παρέλαβα και συ τιμά θα ξεκινήσω με την κατασκευή των πλακετων... Όπου χρειαστω την βοήθεια σου πιστεύω θα σε "ενοχλήσω" ελπίζω να μην γίνω πολύ ενοχλητικός... Ευχαριστώ και πάλι... Λυχνίες και τους μετασχηματιστες από που μου προτείνεις να πάρω;;; 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## VaselPi

Πέτρο (stone77), δυστυχώς, στο θέμα των υλικών δεν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω. Χίλια συγνώμη. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

stone77 (31-01-18)

----------


## VaselPi

_Αυτό το phase splinter πως σας φαίνεται;Υπάρχει στο σχέδιο που έβαλα._
 Συνημμένα Thumbnails 

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ.* 

Νίκο, το σχέδιο αυτό μου φαίνεται προβληματικό, καθώς με πόλωση στις λυχνίες -1 βολτ και γειωμένο το πλέγμα, η κάθοδος των λυχνιών πρέπει να έχει δυναμικό +1 βολτ, το οποίο όμως, δεν αρκεί για την ομαλή λειτουργία του τρανζίστορ, που αξιοποιείται ως δυναμική αντίσταση (πηγή ρεύματος) και θέλει 4-5 βολτ για τη λειτουργία του.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## Dimitris AR

> να κανω παρμβαση στο σχεδιο.
> θα ηταν καλητερα η πρωτη λαμπιτσα να ειναι ecc81 διοτι σε αυτη περισευει 1/2 για το αλλο καναλι εκει η ecc81 ειναι καλητερη διοτι εχει εσωτερικα θωρακιση για τα 2 κυκλωματα για να μην μπλεκονται τα 2 σηματα L και R.
> 
> αντε να βγαλουμε και παραγωγη



Να κανεις παρεμβαση γιατι να μην κανεις , αφου εγω το δικο σου σχεδιο το ταραξα στις τροποποιησεις   :Tongue2:  .

Δεν εχει ομως η ECC81 εσωτερικη θωρακιση , μηπως την μπερδευεις με καποια αλλη ? , το πολυ πολυ αφηνει την αλλη τριοδο της ΕCC82 να καθεται , η να γειωσει την ανοδο π.χ για θωρακιση , το ιδιο θα κανει και στο αλλο καναλι και ουτε γατα ουτε ζημια .

----------


## Dimitris AR

> ... Λυχνίες και τους μετασχηματιστες από που μου προτείνεις να πάρω;;; 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Μετασχηματιστη εξοδου μπορεις να προτιμησεις τον Hammond 1608 ειναι ultra linear , 10W και 8K απο ανοδο σε ανοδο , για EL84 υπαρχουν πολλες και διαφορες , εαν σου " πεφτουν " ακριβες μπορεις να βαλεις PL84 και θα σου πω τι ακριβως θα κανεις , εχω βαλει τετοιες σε δικο μου ενισχυτη και παει μια χαρα ! .

----------

stone77 (31-01-18)

----------


## VaselPi

Πέτρο (*stone77*), έχω ψάξει το θέμα της εσωτερικής θωράκισης της λυχνίας ECC81 και διαπιστώνω, ότι δεν υπάρχει! 
Δεν υπάρχει και στη λυχνία ECC83, αλλά υπάρχει στην ECC83S, στο ποδαράκι 9. 
Διαπιστώνω, επίσης, ότι οι παράμετροι της λυχνίας  ECC83S είναι λίγο καλύτεροι της ECC83, καθώς με ίδιο μ (μ=100) η κλίση της είναι περίπου 1,4 φορές μεγαλύτερη (1,6 mA/V, έναντι 1,2 mA/V, της ECC83) και επομένως είναι πιο υψήσυχνη. Θα σου πρότεινα, ως πρώτη λυχνία του ενισχυτή, αντί της λυχνίας ECC81 να αξιοποιηθεί η ECC83S, που μεταξύ άλλων, διαθέτει και εσωτερική θωράκιση μεταξύ των ανόδων. Ακόμη πιο υψήσυχνη είναι η ρωσική 6Η2Π, με κλίση 2 mA/V και μ=100, όμως με μέγιστη τάση νήμα-κάθοδος 100 V (στην ECC83S, 180V),  αλλά νομίζω, ότι είναι δυσκολότερο να τη βρεις. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

stone77 (31-01-18)

----------


## Dimitris AR

> Πέτρο (*stone77*), έχω ψάξει το θέμα της εσωτερικής θωράκισης της λυχνίας ECC81 και διαπιστώνω, ότι δεν υπάρχει! 
> Δεν υπάρχει και στη λυχνία ECC83 .......



Αυτο ειπα και εγω στο ποστ # 128 , μια αλλη λυχνια που εχει εσωτερικη θωρακιση στο ποδι 9 ειναι η ECC85 και στα χαρακτηριστικα ειναι σχεδον ομοια με την  ECC81 .

----------

stone77 (31-01-18)

----------


## VaselPi

Δημήτρη, έτσι είναι! Έναντι της ECC83S, μειονεκτεί στη μέγιστη δυνατή τάση κάθοδος-νήμα, που είναι μόνο 90V, ωστόσο η ECC85 είναι πολύ πιο υψήσυχνη, ακόμη και από τη ρωσική 6Η2Π.
Βασίλειος.

----------

stone77 (31-01-18)

----------


## aris285

> Να κανεις παρεμβαση γιατι να μην κανεις , αφου εγω το δικο σου σχεδιο το ταραξα στις τροποποιησεις   .
> 
> Δεν εχει ομως η ECC81 εσωτερικη θωρακιση , μηπως την μπερδευεις με καποια αλλη ? , το πολυ πολυ αφηνει την αλλη τριοδο της ΕCC82 να καθεται , η να γειωσει την ανοδο π.χ για θωρακιση , το ιδιο θα κανει και στο αλλο καναλι και ουτε γατα ουτε ζημια .



Μερικες ecc81 εχουν και θωρακιση εμενα πχ στον SE εχουν και νομιζω παει στην μεσαια απο τα νηματα. Εν΄παση περιπτωση μπαινει και η ecc85 που ειναι στανταρ.

----------

stone77 (31-01-18)

----------


## VaselPi

Κουβεντιάζουμε εδώ για την ποιότητα των διαφόρων splitter, δηλαδή για το πόσο είναι ίδιες οι 2 αντίθετες τάσεις που παράγουν, ενώ αμελούμε έναν σπουδαιότερο παράγοντα, που εισάγει πιο μεγάλη ασυμμετρία στα 2 ρεύματα της μονάδας εξόδου. Αναφέρομαι  στην διασπορά της παραμέτρου S (mA/V) της λυχνίας, η οποία αγγίζει το 25 %. Επομένως, τις λυχνίες εξόδου τις επιλέγουμε, προκειμένου να έχουν ίδια ή σχεδόν ίδια τιμή της  S. 
Συνήθως, η δυνατότητα αυτή δεν υπάρχει. Αυτός είναι ο λόγος, που στα μηνύματά μου, προτείνω συχνά να αφαιρεθούν οι πυκνωτές των καθόδων της μονάδας εξόδου, καθώς το μέτρο αυτό, μεταξύ άλλων, συμβάλει και στη μείωση της προαναφερθείσας ασυμμετρίας, κατά έναν παράγοντα (1+SRk).
Βασίλειος.

----------

stone77 (31-01-18)

----------


## Dimitris AR

> Δημήτρη, έτσι είναι! Έναντι της ECC83S, μειονεκτεί στη μέγιστη δυνατή τάση κάθοδος-νήμα, που είναι μόνο 90V, ωστόσο η ECC85 είναι πολύ πιο υψήσυχνη, ακόμη και από τη ρωσική 6Η2Π.
> Βασίλειος.



Ναι ετσι ειναι Η ECC85 ειναι κλασικη υψησυχνη λυχνια , αφου την συναντας συχνα σε λαμπατα  FM Tuner ! .

----------


## Dimitris AR

> Μερικες ecc81 εχουν και θωρακιση εμενα πχ στον SE εχουν και νομιζω παει στην μεσαια απο τα νηματα. Εν΄παση περιπτωση μπαινει και η ecc85 που ειναι στανταρ.



Ποιες ειναι αυτες Αρη ? , τελος παντων , παντως ειναι καλυτερα οποιος φτιαξει τον ενισχυτη αυτον ( τον PILOT η οποιδηποτε αλλο σχεδιο παρομοιο ) να χρησιμοποιησει μια λυχνια ECC82 για το καθε καναλι οπως ειπα και πριν , και ας μεινει αχρησιμοποιητη η αλλη τριοδος και δεν μπλεκονται τα δυο καναλια , ειδικα στις υψηλες συχνοτητες και κατασκευαστικα ειναι πιο ευκολο , διοτι δεν θα στριμωχτουν τα δυο πρωτα σταδια πανω σε μια διπλοτριοδο ! .

----------


## dinos.liaskos

καλησπερα σας αυτο ειναι ακομη ενα σχεδιακι που μου αρεσε το εδειξα και ποιο πισω...λογικα θα θελει αλλαγες
αν χρησιμοποιησω 6l6 ειδικα στο τροφοδοτικο απ οτι υποπτευομαι! επισεις σχεδια που θα (προσπαθησω)
να φτιαξω ειναι του aris285 & DimitrisAR που μου διεθεσαν απο το χρονο τους φτιαχνοντας μου ενα σχεδιο
και επισεις εξηγωντας μου το καθε τι!

Tube 12AT7 + 6W6 Push - Pull 15WATT P0WER AMPLIFIER 2.jpg

PILOT AA 902 A UL & FIXED BIAS.jpgTUBE AMP PP aris285 β.jpg

----------


## dinos.liaskos

επισεις θα ηθελα να ρωτησω στα single edit οπως του aris285 οι λυχνιες πρεπει οπωσδηποτε να ειναι ματσαρισμενες η αυτο
ειναι απαραιτητο μονο σε push pull μηχανηματα?

----------


## Dimitris AR

> καλησπερα σας αυτο ειναι ακομη ενα σχεδιακι που μου αρεσε το εδειξα και ποιο πισω...λογικα θα θελει αλλαγες
> αν χρησιμοποιησω 6l6 ειδικα στο τροφοδοτικο απ οτι υποπτευομαι! επισεις σχεδια που θα (προσπαθησω)
> να φτιαξω ειναι του aris285 & DimitrisAR που μου διεθεσαν απο το χρονο τους φτιαχνοντας μου ενα σχεδιο
> και επισεις εξηγωντας μου το καθε τι!
> 
> Tube 12AT7 + 6W6 Push - Pull 15WATT P0WER AMPLIFIER 2.jpg
> 
> PILOT AA 902 A UL & FIXED BIAS.jpgTUBE AMP PP aris285 β.jpg



Καλησπερα Κωνσταντινε , για μενα καλυτερα ειναι να φτιαξεις τα δυο σχεδια που σου ειπαμε εγω και ο Αρης , αυτο με την 6W6 δεν μου αρεσει ετσι οπως ειναι , θα εχει και υψηλες παραμορφωσεις και στο τελος δεν θα σου αρεσει ο ηχος του , ασε που δεν εχει καν αναδραση , θα προσπαθησω να βρω ενα αλλο καλυτερο σχεδιο εαν το θες και θα το ποσταρω ! .

----------


## dinos.liaskos

καλημερα σας....θα φτιαξω τα δυο που φτιαξατε εσυ και ο αρης δημητρη με πρωτο το se αρη.. με δυο el34!
ειναι αυτο!
μετα θα κανω τα αλλα δυο!

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=67466

----------


## aris285

> Ποιες ειναι αυτες Αρη ? , τελος παντων , παντως ειναι καλυτερα οποιος φτιαξει τον ενισχυτη αυτον ( τον PILOT η οποιδηποτε αλλο σχεδιο παρομοιο ) να χρησιμοποιησει μια λυχνια ECC82 για το καθε καναλι οπως ειπα και πριν , και ας μεινει αχρησιμοποιητη η αλλη τριοδος και δεν μπλεκονται τα δυο καναλια , ειδικα στις υψηλες συχνοτητες και κατασκευαστικα ειναι πιο ευκολο , διοτι δεν θα στριμωχτουν τα δυο πρωτα σταδια πανω σε μια διπλοτριοδο ! .



s-l1600.jpg

ντρεπομαι που την δειχνω  :Huh: 





> επισεις θα ηθελα να ρωτησω στα single edit οπως του aris285 οι λυχνιες πρεπει οπωσδηποτε να ειναι ματσαρισμενες η αυτο
> ειναι απαραιτητο μονο σε push pull μηχανηματα?



μονο σε push pull χρειαζεται ματσαρισμα για να υπαρχει συμετρια στην πολωση.

----------


## Dimitris AR

> s-l1600.jpg
> 
> ντρεπομαι που την δειχνω



Καταλαβα , να σου μαθω ενα αλλο μυστικο , αλλα μην το πεις σε κανεναν   :Rolleyes: , αυτες ειναι αντιγραφη της PENTA  , η PENTA κατασκευαζει με τον ιδιο τροπο και τις ECC83 δλδ την 12AX7 ! .

----------

aris285 (02-02-18)

----------


## VaselPi

_μονο σε push pull χρειαζεται ματσαρισμα για να υπαρχει συμετρια στην πολωση._ 

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *aris285.*

Άρη, διαφωνώ με αυτήν την ερμηνεία. Με το ματσάρισμα δεν επιδιώκουμε τη συμμετρία στην πόλωση των δύο λυχνιών. Καλό είναι, βέβαια, η πόλωση στις λυχνίες να είναι ίδια. Ωστόσο, η ζημιά (παραμόρφωση σήματος) δεν γίνεται από τη διαφορετική τους πόλωση, αλλά από τις διαφορετικές τους κλίσεις (S, σε mA/V), ακόμη και όταν η πόλωση τους είναι ίδια. Λόγω διαφορετικών κλίσεων S, στις δύο ήμι περιόδους του σήματος, οι λυχνίες θα φορτώνουν με διαφορετικό ρεύμα τους δύο "ώμους" του μετασχηματιστή εξόδου. 
Για παράδειγμα, έστω ότι ο splitter είναι ιδανικός και παράγει 2 τάσεις, με πλάτη 10 V. Αν η μία λυχνία έχει κλίση S1=12 mA/V ενώ η άλλη S2=10 mA/V, τότε στη μία ήμι περίοδο ο ένας "ώμος" του μετασχηματιστή εξόδου θα φορτώνεται με ρεύμα έως 120 mA, ενώ στην άλλη ήμι περίοδο, ο άλλος "ώμος" θα φορτώνεται με ρεύμα έως 100 mA, δημιουργώντας έτσι μία ασυμμετρία στην κυματομορφή του ρεύματος στο πρωτεύον τύλιγμα του μετασχηματιστή, όμοια με αυτή της ψαλιδισμένης τάσης ή ψαλιδισμένου ρεύματος, με τις όποιες επιπτώσεις στην παραμόρφωση του ηλεκτρικού σήματος. 
Δυστυχώς, το "ψαλίδωμα" αυτού του είδους δεν εξαρτάται από την ένταση ή το πλάτος του σήματος (ένταση του ήχου) και λαμβάνει χώρα ακόμη και όταν τα σήματα είναι μικρά.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## dinos.liaskos

> s-l1600.jpg
> 
> ντρεπομαι που την δειχνω



αχχχχ.....που ειναι εκεινες οι εποχες που πηγαινες σε μαγαζια ηλεκτρονικων και εβρισκες γκαμα απο λυχνιες.....
ULTRON....RSD....PHILIPS....RSA....JAN.....SYLBANI  A....EDIGRON...οι τελευταιες ηταν αγγλικες απ οτι θυμαμαι
και κατασκευαστικα ηταν ιδιες με τις philips..! επισεις μικρες τριοδες ηταν γεματο απο philips και rsa τωρα για
για να βρεις τεσσερις RSA 6l6 πρεπει να κανεις αιτηση με χαρτοσημο! τα γραφομενα με αφορμη το κινεζικο 
τριοδικο ποιο πανω! ευτηχως που υπαρχουν ακομη οι ρωσιδες.!!!! :Wink:

----------


## dinos.liaskos

καλησπερα σας....βρισκομαι στην αναμονη καποιων πραγματων ακομη για το el34 se...!
(δυστυχως τους εξοδου)  δεν τους εχω ακομη στα χερια μου...! ολα τα αλλα πλην καποια
οργανακια που θα αργησουν μεχρι τελος του μηνα αρχες του αλλου....υπαρχουν ηδη!
ελπιζω μεσα στο σαββατοκυριακο να αρχισω την κατασκευη! μεχρι τοτε αναμονη λοιπον!

----------


## dinos.liaskos

και μετα απο μια αναμονη αρκετων ημερων η κατασκευη αρχισε!
ελπιζω να μπορεσω σε ευλογο χρονικο διαστημα να καταφερω
να το τελιωσω και να σας το παρουσιασω! ευχαριστω και παλι
ολα τα μελη που μπηκαν στη διαδικασια να μου λυσουν αποριες
κι να διορθωσουν λαθη μου!
ευχαριστω!!!!

10-14-2014-5-54-33-PM.jpg

----------


## aris285

αναμένουμε παρουσίαση.

----------


## metanastis

Ο Γιατράς είναι αστέρι για μετασχηματιστές τροφοδοσίας και τσοκ....ΜΟΝΟ.Για εξόδου είναι λίγο δύσκολα τα πράγματα στην Ελλάδα

----------


## dinos.liaskos

> Ο Γιατράς είναι αστέρι για μετασχηματιστές τροφοδοσίας και τσοκ....ΜΟΝΟ.Για εξόδου είναι λίγο δύσκολα τα πράγματα στην Ελλάδα



καλησπερα σας! και μετα απο αρκετες μερες δουλειας πανω στο ενισχητακι επιβαλετε ενα μικρο διάλειμμα! φιλε metanastis εγω δεν εχω ακουσει κατι αρνητικο
για γιατρα....ισα ισα εχω ακουσει τα καλυτερα! φυσικα δεν εχω προσωπικη αποψη γιατι δεν εχω δουλεψει με προιοντα του ακομη (βασικα τωρα αρχιζω) μιας και εχω επιλεξει μετασχηματιστες υψηλης και εξοδου απο αντωνιαδη...οπου και γ αυτον εχω να σου πω πως ειναι απο τους καλυτερους επαγγελματιες στο ειδος! τωρα το αυτι θα ειναι ο τελικος κριτης μιας και δεν υπαρχει παλμογραφος!

----------


## betacord85

ακου οσοι εχουν παρει εξοδου ειτε  Ε Ι ειτε τοροιδη απο τον γιατρα εχουν μεινει ευχαριστημενοι...θα σου προτεινα αντωνιαδη μονο και μονο επειδη εισαι βολο και θα σου ερθουν τα μεταφορικα πιο φθηνα...ειδικα οι τοροιδει εξοδου του γιατρα ειναι λουκουμι διαλεγεις και περνεις...μετα παμε για ξενους ξεκινας απο πολωνια σερβια και φθανουμε αμερικη...

----------


## dinos.liaskos

> ακου οσοι εχουν παρει εξοδου ειτε  Ε Ι ειτε τοροιδη απο τον γιατρα εχουν μεινει ευχαριστημενοι...θα σου προτεινα αντωνιαδη μονο και μονο επειδη εισαι βολο και θα σου ερθουν τα μεταφορικα πιο φθηνα...ειδικα οι τοροιδει εξοδου του γιατρα ειναι λουκουμι διαλεγεις και περνεις...μετα παμε για ξενους ξεκινας απο πολωνια σερβια και φθανουμε αμερικη...



απο αντωνιαδη εχω παρει φιλε betacord85  και υψηλης και εξοδου! ο ανθρωπος δεν παιζεται μιας και τον εχω γνωρισει και προσωπικα! και εχω παρει και για τα 3 πρωτα ενισχητακια που θα φτιαξω! ειναι γνωστης! δε λεω πως ο γιατρας δεν ειναι τοπ απλα τυχαινει να ανεβαινω για δουλειες θεσσαλονικη οποτε ειναι ποιο ευκολο να παιρνω απο κει! πολλα μελη απο δω εχουν πει τα καλυτερα για αντωνιαδη οποτε κατεληξα σ αυτον και με τη σειρα μου επιβεβαιωνω!

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Καλημέρα σε όλους.Εγώ θα προτιμούσα και προτίμησα σε όλους τους ενισχυτές μου να βάλω μετασχηματιστές εξόδου της Hammond.O εξόδου είναι η κύρια μηχανή του ενισχυτή και πιστεύω ότι αξίζει να δώσουμε παραπάνω χρήματα.Πιστεύετε ότι οι εγχώριοι μετασχηματιστές μπορούν να φτάσουν αυτές τις προδιαγραφές; 
http://www.hammondmfg.com/1608.htm

----------


## betacord85

φυσικα...τσεκαρε... https://www.giatras.com/--c19tm

----------


## spirakos

Ο hammond αναφερει:
Frequency response 30 Hz. to 30 Khz. at full rated power (+/- 1 db max. - ref. 1 Khz) minimum.
Θα επρεπε να γραφει και την αυτεπαγωγη σε μεγιστη ισχυ στα 30Ηζ που αναφερει σαν -1db

Ο Γιατρας δεν αναφερει κατι, αλλα δεν εχει και τυποποιημενα μοντελα
Θα επρεπε να εχει τουλαχιστον 2-3 τυποποιημενα μοντελα ανα τοπολογια με μετρησεις για συγκριση

----------


## dinos.liaskos

καλημερα σας...θελω να ενημερωσω το νημα πως το ενισχυτακι ειναι ετοιμο εδω και ενα μηνα και παιζει απροβληματιστα...ειναι σε φαση
βελτιωσεων σε καποια σημεια...και μολις ειναι ετοιμο πληρως θα παρουσιαστει και στο forum ! θελω να ευχαριστησω ολους για τη βοηθεια σας!

----------


## aris285

Καλά ακούσματα. αναμένουμε την παρουσιαση. :OK:

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> καλημερα σας...θελω να ενημερωσω το νημα πως το ενισχυτακι ειναι ετοιμο εδω και ενα μηνα και παιζει απροβληματιστα...ειναι σε φαση
> βελτιωσεων σε καποια σημεια...και μολις ειναι ετοιμο πληρως θα παρουσιαστει και στο forum ! θελω να ευχαριστησω ολους για τη βοηθεια σας!



Θα ήθελα να μάθω το κόστος των καθαρά ηλεκτρονικών εξαρτημάτων φίλε μου .... Ψήνομαι !!!

----------


## dinos.liaskos

> Θα ήθελα να μάθω το κόστος των καθαρά ηλεκτρονικών εξαρτημάτων φίλε μου .... Ψήνομαι !!!



κόστος κατασκευής: 
μονο ηλεκτρονικα

μετ/της υψηλής                       40 ευρώ

μετ/τες εξόδου                        90 ευρώ  και οι δυο  (με τον καλό πυρήνα)

λυχνίες                                                 90 ευρώ

αντιστάσεις/πυκνωτές/γεφυρα/  45 ευρώ περιπου....πανω κατω η τιμη

μπορνες διακόπτες            10 ευρώ

όργανα                                                20 ευρώ

καλωδια 10 ευρω (κουλουρα)

λοιπα εξαρτηματα:

σασι 10 ευρω

ποδαρακια 28 ευρω

βαφη ασταρι  14 ευρω

αυτα τα ολιγα ελπιζω να μην ξεχασα κατι

----------


## dinos.liaskos

αν βγαλεις ομως μερικα πραγματακια η τιμη πεφτει....π.χ :

ποδαρακια 28
οργανα    20
εξοδου αντι για 90 πας 50 με τον φθηνο πυρηνα
λυχνιες ποιο φθηνες 70 
δλδ μονο με τα απαραιτητα χωρις μεταξωτες κορδελες
 στοιχηζει
239 ευρακια!
και φυσικα με πολλη προσωπικη εργασια σε τρυπες βαψιμο κτλπ!

----------


## dinos.liaskos

καλησπερα σας και καλο καλοκαιρι σε ολους! βρισκομαι σε φαση κατασκευης ενος νεου λαμπατου ενισχυτη!
διαφοροι φυσικοι παραγοντες εχουν καθυστερησει την υλοποιηση του!
γ αυτο ειμαστε σε φαση προγραματισμου και διαταξης υλικων στο κουτι που θα γινει η κατασκευη......
μιας και τα υλικα υπαρχουν ολα ! ποιο κατω παραθετω τους παραγοντες που καθυστερουν την κατασκευη!
36430408_2088721954503574_3129905757093363712_n.jpg36445817_2088721981170238_7466742503123714048_n.jpg
ειναι πενταμελης οικογενεια και δεν θελω να τα ενοχλησω.....
διοτι εχουν κανει τη φωλια τους
στο χωρο που βαφω και ανοιγω τρυπες!
η φυση κανει παντα σαν ρολοι αυτο που εκανε!
εμεις ειμαστε αυτοι που την καταστρεφουμε!
γ αυτο το λογο υπομονη μεχρι να πεταξουν
τα μικρα!
καλο καλοκαιρι σε ολους και καλα μπανια!

----------

mikemtb (02-07-18)

----------


## dinos.liaskos

απ ότι δείχνουν τα πράγματα...ξαναπιάνουμε δουλειά !!!
οι πτήσεις ολοκληρώθηκαν με επιτυχία!!!! :Wink: 

37787949_2134024973306605_8287220628348469248_n.jpg37832987_2134024506639985_3756438011227668480_n.jpg

----------


## Dimitris AR

GIANNHS 1971 τι ΔΕΝ ΣΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ στο ποστ # 139 ....LOL !! , βλεπω εισαι νεος και δεν εχεις ποσταρει ουτε ενα ποστ στο φορουμ , παραυτα κανεις και ενα dislike ! .

----------

